# Steam: Summer Sales 2014 gestartet - Tägliche Spiele-Angebote zu Tiefstpreisen!



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Summer Sales 2014 gestartet - Tägliche Spiele-Angebote zu Tiefstpreisen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam: Summer Sales 2014 gestartet - Tägliche Spiele-Angebote zu Tiefstpreisen!


----------



## xSurprise (19. Juni 2014)

Es hat begonnen.


----------



## Emke (19. Juni 2014)

Mögen die Hunge... erm Buying Games beginnen!


----------



## NilsonNeo41 (19. Juni 2014)

Tja, schön wärs:

Sorry

The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.
Error 503 Service Unavailable


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2014)

Zum Glück ist noch nichts für mich dabei  Mal schauen ob und wann Far Cry Blood Dragon dabei sein wird ... da könnte ich evtl. schwach werden, ansonsten nur bei Spielen, die ich jetzt noch nicht auf dem Schirm habe (evtl. ein paar DCS Erweiterungen, z. B. die P-51D).


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juni 2014)

Den ersten Kauf hab ich bereits getätigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für 3,99 (-80% ) endlich mal gekauft. 
Viel billiger wird das wohl nicht mehr.


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist noch nichts für mich dabei  Mal schauen ob und wann Far Cry Blood Dragon dabei sein wird ... da könnte ich evtl. schwach werden, ansonsten nur bei Spielen, die ich jetzt noch nicht auf dem Schirm habe (evtl. ein paar DCS Erweiterungen, z. B. die P-51D).



Meinst du dieses Blood Dragon?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juni 2014)

Für mich heute nichts dabei. Ich bin dieses Jahr aber auch eher zurückhaltend, da es dann doch mal "Klick" gemacht hat, dass ich genügend Spiele und zu wenig Zeit/Geld habe, um die Games nicht auch später zu kaufen.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses Blood Dragon?



Ja, genau das (ist das gar nicht auf der Startseite aufgeführt oder bin ich nur blind?). Wie auch immer ... erster Kauf (das fängt ja gut an, nach nicht einmal einer Stunde).


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2014)

btw. beim Sommerabenteuer sind unten bei Belohnungen Steampuzzles, weiß einer was das ist? Sind das so "richtige" Puzzle oder ist das so´n Ingamezeuchs?
Ansonsten, naja, ich kann warten und wenn ein Titel nicht im Sale ist von der Wunschliste, die liegen da solange rum, die können da noch 2 Wochen länger rumfahren


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> (ist das gar nicht auf der Startseite aufgeführt oder bin ich nur blind?)



Far Cry 3 ist ja auf der Startseite und meist sind dann auch weitere Produkte des Franchise reduziuert.


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 ist ja auf der Startseite und meist sind dann auch weitere Produkte des Franchise reduziuert.



Hm, dann sieht Steam das Spiel wohl als Addon (ich meine, früher wäre das immer separat aufgeführt gewesen).


----------



## Monalye (19. Juni 2014)

Na Brack, meine komplette Wunschliste ist reduziert


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Hm, dann sieht Steam das Spiel wohl als Addon (ich meine, früher wäre das immer separat aufgeführt gewesen).



Nein, es geht dann allgemein um die Marke.
Auf der Startseite ist auch XCOM: Enemy Unknown aufgeführt, zusätzlich ist zum Beispiel aber auch The Bureau: XCOM Declassified reduziert.


----------



## Sanador (19. Juni 2014)

Tzzz, gerade hab ich erst ca 20 Spiele auf GoG.com geholt und nun kommt sowas.
Wann soll ich den ganzen Blödsinn, den ich kaufe, denn spielen?!


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2014)

Sanador schrieb:


> Tzzz, gerade hab ich erst ca 20 Spiele auf GoG.com geholt und nun kommt sowas.
> Wann soll ich den ganzen Blödsinn, den ich kaufe, denn spielen?!



kannst ja einen Studenten ein unbezahltes Praktikum machen lassen, der dir beim durchspielen hilft


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Na Brack, meine komplette Wunschliste ist reduziert



Na dann weißt ja, was du jetzt kaufst


----------



## Sanador (19. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> kannst ja einen Studenten ein unbezahltes Praktikum machen lassen, der dir beim durchspielen hilft


Da ich mir alle D&D Spiele geholt habe, wäre es ein sehr langes Praktikum.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Juni 2014)

Ich empfehle Hotline Miami  

Selten so viel Spaß beim Spielen erlebt.


----------



## Sanador (19. Juni 2014)

Steam sollte endlich mal die Dollar-Euro Preise nach dem Aktienkurs bilden. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die Europäer 36% mehr zahlen müssen als die Kollegen aus den Vereinigten Staaten.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2014)

Am ersten Tag nichts für mich dabei. Gut so


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Am ersten Tag nichts für mich dabei. Gut so



Eigentlich ein totaler Widerspruch...

Man wartet auf die Steam Sales und freut sich dennoch wenn man nix kaufen muss 
Dito


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2014)

Der Sale-Auftakt biete momentan auch für mich keine Highlights. Noch !


----------



## Emke (19. Juni 2014)

Ich muss mich dieses Jahr auch enthalten, schon zu viel Geld für Sims 4 und GTA 5 Vorbestellung rausgehauen


----------



## STURMHUND (19. Juni 2014)

Hm... komme nicht in meinen Account. Nicht erreichbar, etc.. Origin, Battle-Net und der Rest des Internets funzen.
Naja, bis Ende des Monats geht da bei mir eh nichts mehr... WM-Public-Viewing in Kombination mit Essen gehen vernichten den Inhalt meines Geldbeutels schneller als jeder Sale .


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2014)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Eigentlich ein totaler Widerspruch...
> 
> Man wartet auf die Steam Sales und freut sich dennoch wenn man nix kaufen muss
> Dito



Bei mir liegts wie gesagt daran, weil ich einen neuen PC kaufen will. Ansonsten würde ich wie immer zuschlagen ohne Ende.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab grad bei Dmc - Devil may Cry für 10€ zugeschlagen, hatte schon länger damit geliebäugelt u.a. auch wegen des Soundtracks, der von Combichrist kommt. Das ist eine norwegische in der "dunklen" Szene sehr bekannte Hardelectro/Industrial-Band, die aber für den Soundtrack sehr "Metallastig" geworden ist


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juni 2014)

ach ist es schon wieder soweit? Ich hab das ganz vergessen, naja mal reinkucken die nächsten Tage


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

Bei den Preisen konnte ich bei FC Blood Dragon nicht nein sagen.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (19. Juni 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Devil may Cry für 10€



Nicht. Billig. Genug. 

Werde ich mir auch irgendwann mal holen, auch wenn es nicht mein Genre ist. Den allerersten Teil auf der PS2 habe ich damals aber gern gespielt. Trotzdem, DMC kann warten. Erstmal Metro und andere Games durchzocken.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2014)

Hätte ich Day Z nicht schon, würde ich es mir holen - ansonsten ist momentan nicht wirklich was für mich dabei


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juni 2014)

so hab mal bei den beiden Witcher Spielen zugeschlagen


----------



## TwilightSinger (19. Juni 2014)

Musste bei The Bureau: XCOM Declassified zugreifen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juni 2014)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Musste bei The Bureau: XCOM Declassified zugreifen.



Bin da immer ein wenig am Hadern .. überlegt hätte ich auch schon - aber bin mir bei dem Game echt nicht sicher.
Nicht einmal für so nen niedrigen Preis ..


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

XCom finde ich gut. Stimmige 60er Jahre Stil.


----------



## doomkeeper (19. Juni 2014)

Ich warte lediglich auf ein Paar reduzierte DLCs.

Spiele hab ich mehr als genug


----------



## Chemenu (19. Juni 2014)

Nicht wirklich was dabei, ausser Assetto Corsa, aber das ist nur 30% reduziert. 
Ich würde aber sicherlich auch etwas kaufen wenn ich nicht schon so viele Spiele hätte, die ich noch nicht gespielt habe.
Da wartet noch Batman AA und AC, Metro, Mirrors Edge, Dead Space 1-3, Dishonored, ... die Liste ist endlos.  

Ich muss aber sagen, ich finde es inzwischen leicht pervers dass Valve den Sale selbst zum Spiel macht mit diesen ganzen Badges und Awards usw...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Juni 2014)

Verdammt, the Bureau hab ich nicht gesehen. Also wird doch noch eingekauft


----------



## Neawoulf (19. Juni 2014)

Die Batman Reihe, die Assassin's Creed Reihe, Die Xcom Reihe, Dishonored, Mirror's Edge, die Metro Reihe ... so viele tolle Spiele, aber die Zeit reicht einfach nicht. Im Moment spiele ich noch Stalker Lost Alpha (seit Release) und Watch Dogs (auch seit Release) und werde beide bald beenden. Wenn Stalker durch ist, steht The Witcher 1 und evtl. Teil 2 (als Vorbereitung auf Teil 3, die Bücher lese ich auch noch nebenher) auf dem Plan und nach Watch Dogs kommt dann Commandos 2 oder Silent Storm. Damit werde ich vermutlich bis Ende Juli/Mitte August beschäftigt sein ... als Langsam- (und oft auch Wenig-)Spieler fehlt mir einfach die Zeit. Ich sollte nichts mehr kaufen, selbst wenn der Preis gut ist und die Spiele mich interessieren.


----------



## GamesGlobe (19. Juni 2014)

Bin stark am überlegen ob ich mir Dark Souls2 kaufen soll >.< Hab aber die befürchtung dass ich mir noch so einige Spiel gönnen werde xD


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juni 2014)

Wer übrigens, so wie ich, noch XCOM und The Bureau auf dem Schirm hat:
Save 83% on XCOM: Enemy Unknown + The Bureau: XCOM Declassified on Steam
Beide zusammen gibt es im Bundle noch günstiger als separat (6,79€ statt 5€+4€).


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Juni 2014)

Far Cry 3 für 4,99 reizt mich ja irgendwie, aber da ich weiß, dass ich eh ewig brauchen würde, um es zu spielen, widerstehe ich bisher noch. Ansonsten ist im Moment nichts für mich dabei 
Meine Wunschliste ist aber eigentlich sogar recht groß, könnte also sein, dass mich die Sales geldmäßig noch ganz schön belasten


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2014)

Oh je, ich dachte, es sind nur die 8 Games im "Startschirm" + die 3 Blitzangebote im Sale ? Aber da einer hier was von Blood Dragon und xcom declasscified erwähnte, wurde ich stutzig


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juni 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Far Cry 3 für 4,99 reizt mich ja irgendwie


Mich auch, aber ich hab absolust keine Lust auf Uplay. 
Lohnt sich eigentlich der Aufpreis für die Deluxe Edition? Was sind das für Missionen, die dabei sind?


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Juni 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Mich auch, aber ich hab absolust keine Lust auf Uplay.



Stimmt ja Uplay 
Hab ich gar nicht dran gedacht, damit werd ichs mir erstmal nicht kaufen. Vllt nächstes Jahr oder bei den nächsten Sales, wenn es unter 2 Euro fällt


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2014)

hm, FC3 müsste ich ja auch mal durchspielen -.-


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor, mir ein Summer Sale-Abzeichen zu erstellen, aber die Karten sind im Moment alle an die 30 Cent wert. 
Da lohnt sichs richtig die zu verkaufen, vllt hol ich mir von dem Geld Hotline Miami


----------



## kdr4cu (19. Juni 2014)

Ich habe bei DayZ zugeschlagen. Wollte eigentlich noch warten bis die gröbsten Bugs gefixt sind, aber bei fast 4 Euro Ersparnis hab ich dann doch schon zugeschlagen. Wird ja nicht schlecht wenns nur rumliegt


----------



## DerBloP (20. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ... ansonsten nur bei Spielen, die ich jetzt noch nicht auf dem Schirm habe (evtl. ein paar DCS Erweiterungen, z. B. die P-51D).


Wieso? DCS ist doch im Sale
Steam Search
Man sollte auch einfach mal  im Shop nach spielen suchen die man mag, sind meist nämlich alle im Sale und stehen halt nicht auf der Hauptseite.
Aber ich könnte mich jetzt schon wieder in den Arsch beissen. Auf der Hompage von Eagle Dynamics, war nämlich der Sale bis gerstern, vorher habe ich Steam angeschrieben, ob sie es nicht auch zu den Konditionen speziell (Flaming Cliffs 3) anbieten, habe natürlich nur ne dumme Standard Aussage bekommen...mpfff
Dann habe ich es mir halt über die HP geholt, obwohl ich es gerne in Steam gehabt hätte, ein Client und so...
Habe zwar nur 19 Dollar bezahlt, irgendwas um die 15 Euro, dennoch Steam wäre mir Lieber gewesen, und nein den Key kann man leider nicht mehr bei Steam Aktivieren....


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Wieso? DCS ist doch im Sale
> Steam Search
> Man sollte auch einfach mal  im Shop nach spielen suchen die man mag, sind meist nämlich alle im Sale und stehen halt nicht auf der Hauptseite.
> Aber ich könnte mich jetzt schon wieder in den Arsch beissen. Auf der Hompage von Eagle Dynamics, war nämlich der Sale bis gerstern, vorher habe ich Steam angeschrieben, ob sie es nicht auch zu den Konditionen speziell (Flaming Cliffs 3) anbieten, habe natürlich nur ne dumme Standard Aussage bekommen...mpfff
> ...



*seufz*

*klick*

Ich sollte die E-Mail Benachrichtigung für diesen Thread abschalten. Aber danke  Ich hoffe ja, dass mal die Flieger evtl. später nach DCS WW2 Europe 1944 importieren kann. Vor ein paar Tagen hab ich nen Trailer für ne FW-190 für DCS World gesehen, sah ziemlich gut aus, auch wenn mir ne BF 109 (ne Emil, schön mit gelber Motorabeckung) lieber gewesen wäre, aber die soll ja auch in DCS WW2 Europe 1944 kommen (wer hat sich bloß diesen Namen ausgedacht? Hätte DCS 1944 nicht gereicht?  )


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen, ich finde es inzwischen leicht pervers dass Valve den Sale selbst zum Spiel macht mit diesen ganzen Badges und Awards usw...


Man muss ja nicht mitmachen. Ich habe bisher jede einzige Sammelkarte verkauft und dadurch noch den ein oder anderen Euro an Guthaben angespart.



Exar-K schrieb:


> Mich auch, aber ich hab absolust keine Lust auf Uplay.
> Lohnt sich eigentlich der Aufpreis für die Deluxe Edition? Was sind das für Missionen, die dabei sind?


Wenn die Inhalte den gleichen Wert haben wie bei andern Deluxe Editions von Ubisoft, dann kann man die getrost in die Tonne treten.


----------



## DerBloP (20. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> ....aber die soll ja auch in DCS WW2 Europe 1944 kommen (wer hat sich bloß diesen Namen ausgedacht? Hätte DCS 1944 nicht gereicht?  )


Ja stimmt hätte auch gereicht 
Und ich rege mich gerade mega mäßig auf, das ich mich nicht auf der HP von ED anmelden kann, PW will er nicht schlucken, also schnell auf PW vergessen, und was ist, kommt nichts ....grrrrr
Veruche das nämlich mit dem Kauf nochmal rückgängig zu machen, sollte ja eigtl Funktionieren, habe es am 08.06 gekauft (und den Key noch nicht eingelöst), ergo keine 14 Tage, und glaub nach Deutschem Gesetz habe ich beim online Kauf 14 Tage Rückgaberecht, weiß allerdings nicht wie das mit Keys ist. 
Nungut, würde dann zwar 3 Euro drauf zahlen, aber Steam ist mir schon lieber, wenn ich schon merke wie das mit der PW anforderung Funkt, dann Prost Mahlzeit :/
Aber kleine Frage noch, bei der Steam Version, brauch man ja keinen zweiten Client, oder?
Habe hier noch A10-C Retail (und Blackshark 1 was ja aber kein DCS ist), aber noch nie in DCS World eingefühgt, also läuft das dann so ab, das ich DCS World über Steam ziehe, starte und sich World öffnet, oder ist das dann der Client, wie von der ED Plattform, also dann dort wieder einloggen usw?

Weil dann machts ja auch eigtl kein Sinn das umzutauschen, es sei denn die Sever bei ED sind extrem Lahm, weil ich habe keine Lust jedesmal ewigkeiten zu werten bis ich ein Spiel gezogen habe...da ist Steam schon cool, löschen wenn man es nicht brauch und downloaden wenn, Kabel sei dank 

EDIT: Wobei der DCS eigtl standard immer drauf war, ich jetzt aber ertmal warte bis Oculus Rift kommt.... dann wird nur noch geflogen...


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2014)

DerBloP schrieb:


> Aber kleine Frage noch, bei der Steam Version, brauch man ja keinen zweiten Client, oder?
> Habe hier noch A10-C Retail (und Blackshark 1 was ja aber kein DCS ist), aber noch nie in DCS World eingefühgt, also läuft das dann so ab, das ich DCS World über Steam ziehe, starte und sich World öffnet, oder ist das dann der Client, wie von der ED Plattform, also dann dort wieder einloggen usw?



Blackshark gehört auch zur DCS Reihe, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das in World funktioniert, oder ob man da Blackshark 2 braucht. A-10C funktioniert auf jeden Fall in DCS World, allerdings hab ich von beidem die Steam Version, also keine Retail, daher weiß ich nicht, ob man das so ohne weiteres einbinden kann. Wenn es geht, dann brauchst du dafür nur Steam, keinen zusätzlichen Client.


----------



## DerBloP (20. Juni 2014)

Ok das heißt also das World über Steam keinen neuen Client öffnet bzw ich in World nicht nochmal ein Nutzernamen und PW erstellen muß...ok
Und soweit ich weiß ist DCS World nur für DCS Module Black Shark 1 ist leider kein DCS.
Und bei den anderen wie FC3 und A10-C geht das Leider seit kurzem nicht mehr mit den Retail und den Keys von der ED HP, das man die bei Steam aktivieren kann, deswegen rege ich mich ja so auf 
EDIT:
http://forums.eagle.ru/showthread.php?p=2085202#post2085202

Egal ich sach mal gute nacht, morgen ist auch noch ein Tag


----------



## Krushak85 (20. Juni 2014)

Kennt jemand das folgende Prob: Spiel dem Warenkorb hinzugefügt und dann auf "Für micht selbst kaufen" klicken und schwupss, landet man wieder auf der Startseite. Was soll das?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juni 2014)

So nach einem Tag bin ich bisher standhaft geblieben, obwohl ich mit dem einen oder anderen Happen für schon vorhandene Spiele liebäugle. Die sind aber noch nicht in irgendwelchen Tagesangeboten, daher hat es ja noch Zeit 



Krushak85 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das folgende Prob: Spiel dem Warenkorb hinzugefügt und dann auf "Für micht selbst kaufen" klicken und schwupss, landet man wieder auf der Startseite. Was soll das?



Das Problem hatte ich selbst noch nicht, um welches Spiel handelt es sich denn?
Was ich aber bei solchen Problemen immer gern rate, ist, den Support anzuschreiben, in der Zeit des Summer Sales sind die besonders schnell und helfen einem immer aus.


----------



## Krushak85 (20. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Proxy auf Arbeit.......nervig ey.....

Wobei ne, dann würden andere Spiele ja auch nicht funzen. Konkret geht es um Ninja Storm 3, dass par tout nicht in meinem Warenkorb verweilen will, Anno 2070 hingegen schon.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juni 2014)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Liegt wahrscheinlich am Proxy auf Arbeit.......nervig ey.....
> 
> Wobei ne, dann würden andere Spiele ja auch nicht funzen. Konkret geht es um Ninja Storm 3, dass par tout nicht in meinem Warenkorb verweilen will, Anno 2070 hingegen schon.



Joa, das wird dann wohl höchstwarscheinlich am Proxy liegen, aber immerhin spätestens in einem halben Jahr wird es wieder im Angebot sein


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich muss aber sagen, ich finde es inzwischen leicht pervers dass Valve den Sale selbst zum Spiel macht mit diesen ganzen Badges und Awards usw...


Richtig genial fand ich die Sales, wo man sich die Belohnungen (DLCs, Free games, Level und und Items) für Spiel X, Y, Z, ... freischalten konnte indem man Achievements in Spiel A, B, C, ... erledigte.


----------



## Krushak85 (20. Juni 2014)

Am Proxi kann es ja  nicht liegen, da es bei anderen Spielen klappt. logisch, oder? Von daher kapier ich das einfach nicht. Aber jetzt isses eh vorbei. Aber mal schauen, was der Steam-Support dazu sagt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mal zwei Fragen zum Euro Truck Simulator:

1. Kann man die Trucks mit einem Gamepad vernünftig steuern oder braucht es da zwingend ein Lenkrad?
2. Lohnt sich das Going-East-DLC?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (20. Juni 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ich habe mal zwei Fragen zum Euro Truck Simulator:
> 
> 1. Kann man die Trucks mit einem Gamepad vernünftig steuern oder braucht es da zwingend ein Lenkrad?
> 2. Lohnt sich das Going-East-DLC?



1. Ja, Controller funktioniert dank vieler Einstellungsmöglichkeiten einwandfrei.
2. Meh - Wenn du halt ein bisschen durch Osteuropa kurven willst, sicherlich. Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eher, wenn man von den normalen Routen schon die Schnauze voll hat und das Spiel noch ein wenig erweitern möchte.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2014)

Ich wünschte mein PC würde abstürzen.  Hab heute schon wieder zugeschlagen:

-Iam Alive
-State of Decay+Addon
-The Witcher 1+2
-AA3+Addons

Und ich überlege gerade ob ich mir Company of Heroes 2 noch hole.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2014)

Ich habe bisher nur The Cave gekauft.


----------



## Mothman (20. Juni 2014)

Ich bin immer noch frei von Sünde bisher. Aber es schlägt ja gleich wieder 19 Uhr ...


----------



## Neawoulf (20. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch frei von Sünde bisher. Aber es schlägt ja gleich wieder 19 Uhr ...



Ja, ich binde mir schon mal die Augen zu.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> 2. Meh - Wenn du halt ein bisschen durch Osteuropa kurven willst, sicherlich. Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eher, wenn man von den normalen Routen schon die Schnauze voll hat und das Spiel noch ein wenig erweitern möchte.



njoa
naja
ich finde es lohnt sich schon, weil man merkt das die sich schon Mühe gegeben haben und nicht einfach mehr Strecke hat sondern die auch wirklich anderst ausschaut


----------



## Amosh (20. Juni 2014)

Erste Sünde: Bulletstorm. Von einem Österreicher giften lassen. Um zu testen, obs dann uncut ist.


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Juni 2014)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> 1. Ja, Controller funktioniert dank vieler Einstellungsmöglichkeiten einwandfrei.
> 2. Meh - Wenn du halt ein bisschen durch Osteuropa kurven willst, sicherlich. Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich eher, wenn man von den normalen Routen schon die Schnauze voll hat und das Spiel noch ein wenig erweitern möchte.





Enisra schrieb:


> njoa
> naja
> ich finde es lohnt sich schon, weil man merkt das die sich schon Mühe gegeben haben und nicht einfach mehr Strecke hat sondern die auch wirklich anderst ausschaut


Danke euch beiden.  Ich hab jetzt einfach das Komplettpaket gekauft. Der Steam-Sale macht mich sowieso arm, da kommt es auf 1,50 mehr oder weniger nicht an.


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

ja, das komplettpaket ist schon nicht schlecht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2014)

Und immer noch kein Schnäppchen dabei, das mich schwach werden lässt.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. Juni 2014)

Bei mir kommt heute auch nichts dazu. 
Walking Dead Season 2 und Bound by Flame sind zwar prinzipiell interessant, mir aber noch ein Stück zu teuer


----------



## Enisra (20. Juni 2014)

wobei ich immer noch mit dem Witcher Hardere,
das es super ist steht außer frage, nur ist die Frage wann ich wieder Lust auf so nen Fantasy-RPG Oschie bekomm und da nur was so auf verdacht kaufen vergrößert auch nur den Pile of *Shame *


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2014)

Und schon habe ich Company of Heroes 2 Digital Deluxe in Steam drin. Ich hasse den Sale.  Übrigens TWD Staffel 2 kostet unter 12 EUR. Und ich könnte *******. State of Decay wurde nochmal gesenkt, Wenn ich das gewußt hätte. 

Dafür Call of Juarez Gunslinger unter 4 EUR.


----------



## TwilightSinger (20. Juni 2014)

Ich werde jetzt mal ein bisschen Rook Island unsicher machen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Juni 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt heute auch nichts dazu.
> Walking Dead Season 2 und Bound by Flame sind zwar prinzipiell interessant, mir aber noch ein Stück zu teuer




Lauere auch auf TWD2 aber nur 50%  
Will es mir nicht kaufen und dann ist es morgen auf 90% ^^

Jemand einen Rat?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2014)

Obs so schnell noch tiefer fällt ? Ich habs mir für 11 EUR und ein paar Zerquetschte geholt.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> wobei ich immer noch mit dem Witcher Hardere,
> das es super ist steht außer frage, nur ist die Frage wann ich wieder Lust auf so nen Fantasy-RPG Oschie bekomm und da nur was so auf verdacht kaufen vergrößert auch nur den Pile of *Shame *



...das Problem hat sich ja nun wohl erledigt.


----------



## TrinityBlade (20. Juni 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Lauere auch auf TWD2 aber nur 50%
> Will es mir nicht kaufen und dann ist es morgen auf 90% ^^
> 
> Jemand einen Rat?


Es gibt nur zwei Rabattstufen, einmal Sale "normal" und einmal Daily Deal/Flash Sale/Community's Choice. Soll heißen, günstiger wird das Ding in diesem Summer Sale nicht mehr. 11,49€ ist bisher auch der absolute Tiefpreis.


----------



## chbdiablo (20. Juni 2014)

Na, billiger als im Tagesangebot wirds in diesem Sale bestimmt nicht mehr.

Edit: Eindeutig Seite zu lange offen gehabt, bevor Antwort gepostet.


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Juni 2014)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Es gibt nur zwei Rabattstufen, einmal Sale "normal" und einmal Dail Deal/Flash Sale/Community's Choice. Soll heißen, günstiger wird das Ding in diesem Summer Sale nicht mehr. 11,49€ ist bisher auch der absolute Tiefpreis.



Japp, absolut richtig. Wenn Du nicht bis Weihnachten (okay, bei "TWD" vlt. auch Halloween-Sale) warten willst, solltest Du  *jetzt* zuschlagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2014)

*TWD - Season 2* würde mich schon reizen, aber bevor nicht alle Episoden verfügbar sind, zögere ich den Kauf lieber hinaus.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> *TWD - Season 2* würde mich schon reizen, aber bevor nicht alle Episoden verfügbar sind, zögere ich den Kauf lieber hinaus.



Wie viele gibts eigentlich bisher? 3? 4?


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie viele gibts eigentlich bisher? 3? 4?




3 Episoden sind momentan veröffentlicht - fehlen noch 2.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie viele gibts eigentlich bisher? 3? 4?



3 Episoden sind bisher erschienen.

Edit: Hach, bestimmt um eine zehntel Sekunde zu spät


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2014)

Toll. Nun kaufe ich mir schon Spiele, die ich eigentlich bereits physisch besitze. Die Bremse ist Schuld!!!


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Toll. Nun kaufe ich mir schon Spiele, die ich eigentlich bereits physisch besitze. Die Bremse ist Schuld!!!



Warum? Bremst der schon dein DVD-Laufwerk?


----------



## golani79 (20. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Edit: Hach, bestimmt um eine zehntel Sekunde zu spät



Fotofinish


----------



## STURMHUND (20. Juni 2014)

So, einem Angebot konnte ich dann doch nicht widerstehen:
C&C Red Alert 3 incl. Uprising für 4,98. Da ich das noch nicht habe und die Serie mehr liebe, als das Original habe ich doch glatt mal wieder echtes RTS-Futter in der Zeit von Moba und TowerDefense gefunden.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (21. Juni 2014)

Papers, Please für 2,69€. 

Da hab ich erstmal ein halbes Dutzend Kopien an Freunde verschickt.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juni 2014)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Papers, Please für 2,69€.
> 
> Da hab ich erstmal ein halbes Dutzend Kopien an Freunde verschickt.



jo, da hab ich jetzt dann auch mal zugeschlagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2014)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Papers, Please für 2,69€.
> 
> Da hab ich erstmal ein halbes Dutzend Kopien an Freunde verschickt.


Auch ne Art, für den Staat Artozka Werbung zu machen. ^^

*ES LEBE ARTOZKA!!! *

Im Ernst: Ist ein tolles und nachdenklich stimmendes Spiel. Hin und wieder starte ich es und setze mich dem Druck an der Grenze aus. 

Topic:
Ich glaube langsam dass ich bei diesem Summer-Sale - anders als letztes Jahr - weniger Titel abstauben werde. Entweder weil die Deals nicht ganz meinen Preisvorstellungen entsprechen oder weil meine Wunschtitel "übergangen" werden. Tja... Und wenn, egal, bei Gog.com habe ich drei multilinguale Adventures für schlappe 6 Euro gekauft. Damit bin ich schon jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (21. Juni 2014)

Wann hat Steam eigentlich per default den Haken fürs Speichern der Bezahlinformationen beim Einkauf via PayPal gesetzt?

Mir geht es tierisch auf die Nüsse, dass ich dort jetzt jedesmal die beiden Haken ändern muss, nur weil Steam so scharf auf eine Einzugsermächtigung ist.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2014)

Hab nun auch bei Papers please zugeschlagen. Zu dem Preis kann man nicht nein sagen. Wozu sind eigentlich die massig vielen Sammlerkarten gut ? Nur zum Verkaufen ? Bringt das was die aufzuheben ? Und was bringen die XP und Steam-Level überhaupt unter dem Strich ?


----------



## golani79 (21. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wozu sind eigentlich die massig vielen Sammlerkarten gut ? Nur zum Verkaufen ? Bringt das was die aufzuheben ? Und was bringen die XP und Steam-Level überhaupt unter dem Strich ?



Die bringen dir eigentlich nicht wirklich was - außer du hast eine so immens große Friendslist, dass du zu wenig Platz hast, um alle hinzuzufügen.
Du bekommst nämlich mit höheren Levels zusätzliche Slots für deine Friendslist.

Des Weiteren bekommst du beim Craften von Badges halt Emoticons und Hintergründe für Steam.

Im Endeffekt einfach ein kleines Sammelkartenspiel ohne großartige Auswirkungen, wenn man es so nennen will.


----------



## Enisra (21. Juni 2014)

der Steamlevel ist irgendwo mit dem Gamerscore vergleichbar
also e-Peen


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2014)

Thx. Also nix wirklich essentielles. Kann ich die Dinger also auch auf den Markt schmeißen. Und wenns nur ein paar Cent sind.


----------



## Mothman (21. Juni 2014)

Aber diesen Sale bringt das Herstellen von Abzeichen (erhält man durch Karten) ja eine Vorteil für deine Gruppe. Und wenn deine Gruppe gewinnt hat man eine (Sehr geringe Chance, 30 Gewinner auf vermutlcih Millionen Leute) 3 Spiele seiner Wunschliste geschenkt zu bekommen. Täglich.

EDIT:
Verkauf im Marktplatz ist auch immer ne Option. Hab, seit es die Sammelkarten gibt, schon bestimmt an die 40-50 Euro nur mit Kartenverkäufen "verdient".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wozu sind eigentlich die massig vielen Sammlerkarten gut ? Nur zum Verkaufen ? Bringt das was die aufzuheben ? Und was bringen die XP und Steam-Level überhaupt unter dem Strich ?



Zu den Sammelkarten und Steam-Level hatte ich voriges Jahr mal einen Artikel geschrieben, in dem ich alles erkläre:
Steam Trading Cards: Das neue Sammelsucht-Feature im Überblick

Ist zwar nicht mehr ganz auf dem aktuellen Stand, aber die Grundidee des Systems wird immer noch ganz gut vermittelt.


----------



## fertigo (21. Juni 2014)

Als relativ neuer Steamuser bin ich ins Fettnäpfchen getreten und habe ein paar Games gekauft genau in der Woche vor der Summer Sale Rabattaktion. Shit happens^^, aber was solls... die paar Euro machens auch nicht fett. Wenn ein Spiel es Wert ist (und das sind sie), braucht man kein Schnäppchenjäger zu sein. Soviele Spiele gibts eh nicht, die mich heutzutage noch interessieren...


----------



## fertigo (21. Juni 2014)

Übrigens, was mich interessieren würde:
Wenn ein Spiel Coop anbietet, z.B. "Serious Sam 3" oder "FEAR 3", kann man dieses Spiel 2x auf demselben Account kaufen und dann nur über diesen einen Account spielen? (Also der zweite Spieler hat keinen Steam-Account, und verwendet halt die andere Kopie , aber den gleichen Account).

Edit: wohl nicht


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2014)

Payday 2 kostet aktuell EUR 5,49 und der DLC The Heist extrem günstige EUR 1,46. Das Bioshock Triple-Pack kostet nur EUR 10,19 Und wer noch bei AC Nachholebedarf hat: 

AC Black Flag EUR 24,99
AC 3 EUR 4,99
AC Brotherhood EUR 3,74
AC Revelation EUR 3,74
AC 2 Deluxe EUR 2,49
AC1 Directors Cut EUR 2,49

Viel billiger wirds sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juni 2014)

Tja irgendwie will Valve diesen Sommer bisher kein Geld von mir 
Ich habe im Moment mehr Steam-Guthaben als beim Start vom Sale, das gab es bisher noch nie


----------



## STURMHUND (21. Juni 2014)

Hm... mehr als die Hälfte sind Indie-, und/oder Early-Access-Spiele... Wo bleiben die großen Titel? Ok, Assassins Creed 4... aber für 30€? Das gab es anderswo schon In-Box günstiger. Skyrim, Bioshock, Farcry 3 - alles Titel, die bereits in vielen vergangenen Sales zu haben waren...

Sorry, Steam. Nix dabei.


----------



## Mothman (21. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie stimmt das doch nicht so ganz, oder verplane ich da was?! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2014)

STURMHUND schrieb:


> Hm... mehr als die Hälfte sind Indie-, und/oder Early-Access-Spiele... Wo bleiben die großen Titel? Ok, Assassins Creed 4... aber für 30€? Das gab es anderswo schon In-Box günstiger. Skyrim, Bioshock, Farcry 3 - alles Titel, die bereits in vielen vergangenen Sales zu haben waren...
> 
> Sorry, Steam. Nix dabei.



Ähm AC 4 kostet keine 30 EUR sondern EUR 24,99.

Hoffentlich gewinnt die Gruppe um Batman und Hitman die nächste Wahl. Dann wäre Origins als Schnäppchen zu bekommen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Irgendwie stimmt das doch nicht so ganz, oder verplane ich da was?!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Doch, passt doch.
Je 3 mal abstimmen gibt es einer Karte.
Mit 5 mal hast du bereits eine Karte verdient und bekommst bei der nächsten Abstimmung dann die zweite.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Irgendwie stimmt das doch nicht so ganz, oder verplane ich da was?!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso ist doch alles in Butter.
Du hast 5 mal abgestimmt, nach 3 mal abstimmen gibt es eine Karte. Heißt noch einmal abstimmen und du bekommst eine 2.

Edit: Meine Güte, immer zu spät


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juni 2014)

Ich schwanke derzeit, ob ich mir Banished für 10 Euro holen soll.
Hat jemand schon viel Erfahrung mit dem Spiel?
Irgendwie schreckt mich ab, dass es heißt es sei schwer und würde keine Fehler verzeihen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2014)

Und was ist bei Ankh los ?? Ankh 2 und 3 kosten Solo je nur 0,89 bzw. 1,75 EUR im Package aber happige EUR 13,48 ?? Schlafen die bei Steam oder ist das normal ?


----------



## Mothman (21. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Doch, passt doch.
> Je 3 mal abstimmen gibt es einer Karte.
> Mit 5 mal hast du bereits eine Karte verdient und bekommst bei der nächsten Abstimmung dann die zweite.


Achso, lol. Alles klar, danke. Eine Karte insgesamt durch Abstimmung. Okay, hätte ich auch drauf kommen können.^^


----------



## Enisra (21. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und was ist bei Ankh los ?? Ankh 2 und 3 kosten Solo je nur 0,89 bzw. 1,75 EUR im Package aber happige EUR 13,48 ?? Schlafen die bei Steam oder ist das normal ?



ich glaube da hat einer vergessen das mit rein zu nehmen


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2014)

Kennt eigentlich jemand dieses Contagion, das gerade im Angebot ist? Taugt das was? Kann man das auch gut alleine spielen? Interessant schaut es ja schon aus.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand dieses Contagion, das gerade im Angebot ist? Taugt das was? Kann man das auch gut alleine spielen? Interessant schaut es ja schon aus.



ich weiß grade nicht ob ich das Spiel schonmal wo gesehen habe oder die Erinnerung um den Film geht, ist ja nicht so als wenn der Titel jetzt so Speziell wär

Und ich hab mir jetzt doch den Witcher gekauft
Und dann kommt die Bremse um die Ecke und schenkt mir Teil 2, ich war schon etwas gerührt


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne den Film vom Titel her. Da geht es aber afaik nicht um Zombies sondern um einen Virenausbruch. Aber der Ersteindruck vom Game macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Und bei unter 5 EUR ist es mir einen Blindkauf wert. Habs mir gleich mal geholt.


----------



## OutsiderXE (22. Juni 2014)

Mist, gerade aufgewacht und Cold, Cold Heart wegen wenigen Sekunden verpasst....


----------



## Mothman (22. Juni 2014)

Hab mir "Project Zomboid" gekauft und bin einigermaßen begeistert davon im Moment.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (22. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hab mir "Project Zomboid" gekauft und bin einigermaßen begeistert davon im Moment.


Grad wollte ich fragen, ob hier jemand damit Erfahrung hat, vor allem mit dem Coop-Aspekt. 

Wie ich gelesen habe, wird im MP eine persistente Instanz der Karte verwendet, und erst durch einen Neustart des Servers wird alles zurückgesetzt. Ist ein Dedicated Server notwendig oder könnte ich auch für 4-5 Spieler Server und einen Client auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen lassen?

Wenn das geht, würde ich erstmal ein paar Kopien davon an meine Kollegen verschicken. Anders bekommt man die ja nicht dazu, Early Access Games auszuprobieren... :/


----------



## xNomAnorx (22. Juni 2014)

Um 19 Uhr könnten bei der Community-Abstimmung endlich mal 2 Titel kommen, die ich mir holen werde.
Falls die 4 Horror/Atmospheric Spiele gewinnen, gibt es Betrayer für 4 Euro und Metro Last Light für 6,80.


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich schwanke derzeit, ob ich mir Banished für 10 Euro holen soll.
> Hat jemand schon viel Erfahrung mit dem Spiel?
> Irgendwie schreckt mich ab, dass es heißt es sei schwer und würde keine Fehler verzeihen.



Ich finds super. Soo schwer ist es auch gar nicht. Wenn du nicht gerade das erste mal in deinem Leben ein Aufbauspiel spielst, dann wirst du sicherlich auch deine erste Siedlung relativ lange am laufen halten können.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich schwanke derzeit, ob ich mir Banished für 10 Euro holen soll.
> Hat jemand schon viel Erfahrung mit dem Spiel?
> Irgendwie schreckt mich ab, dass es heißt es sei schwer und würde keine Fehler verzeihen.



Ich hab's mir geholt - weil für 10 Euro kann man nichts falsch machen. Und ich bin schwer beeindruckt, was für ein Spiel ein einzelner Mensch auf die Beine stellen kann - schon das sollte man honorieren.


----------



## Mothman (22. Juni 2014)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Grad wollte ich fragen, ob hier jemand damit Erfahrung hat, vor allem mit dem Coop-Aspekt.
> 
> Wie ich gelesen habe, wird im MP eine persistente Instanz der Karte verwendet, und erst durch einen Neustart des Servers wird alles zurückgesetzt. Ist ein Dedicated Server notwendig oder könnte ich auch für 4-5 Spieler Server und einen Client auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen lassen?
> 
> Wenn das geht, würde ich erstmal ein paar Kopien davon an meine Kollegen verschicken. Anders bekommt man die ja nicht dazu, Early Access Games auszuprobieren... :/


Sorry, zum MP kann ich dir leider garnichts sagen, da ich bisher nur alleine gespielt habe (Survival). 
Ich hab zwar schon etliche Stunden gespielt, aber auch viele Aspekte des Spiels noch nicht verstanden. Bin also selbst arger Noob.^^

Du kannst halt, wenn du gestorben bist mit einem neuen Character auf der selben Karte weitermachen und alles ist so, wie es war zum letzten Ableben. Die Map ist also persistent. Sogar den alten eigenen Leichnam kann man wiederfinden. Und natürlich den zuvor aufgebauten Stronghold weiter nutzen und weiter ausbauen. Einem Kollegen nach, giltdas auch im MP. Das habe ich selbst aber - wie geschrieben - noch nicht ausprobiert.

Achso: Ich glaube es ist ein Dedicated Server nötig. Ich habe jedenfalls im Menü keine Option zum Server-Erstellen gefunden, sondern nur zum Joinen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich schwanke derzeit, ob ich mir Banished für 10 Euro holen soll.
> Hat jemand schon viel Erfahrung mit dem Spiel?
> Irgendwie schreckt mich ab, dass es heißt es sei schwer und würde keine Fehler verzeihen.



bei gog gibts banished gerade für 10 dollar, also nochmals ein wenig billiger.

Banished for download $9.99 - GOG.com


----------



## LowriderRoxx (22. Juni 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Achso: Ich glaube es ist ein Dedicated Server nötig. Ich habe jedenfalls im Menü keine Option zum Server-Erstellen gefunden, sondern nur zum Joinen.


Hab ein wenig bei Reddit und im Forum geschmökert. Der Server scheint in der Tat nicht besonders anspruchsvoll zu sein, so dass man Server+Client auf dem gleichen Rechner laufen lassen kann. 

Also werd ich mal ein paar Kopien erwerben und verteilen, in der Hoffnung, dass vielleicht der eine oder andere Interesse hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2014)

Ich stelle gerade überrascht fest, dass *Hitman: Contracts* wieder verfügbar ist. Da hat sich wohl das Lizenz-Problem endlich erledigt.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Juni 2014)

Nein danke. Hab mir im GoG-Sale schon mehr gekauft, als ich realistisch betrachtet spielen könnte, und dort gehören mir die Spiele sogar, nachdem ich sie bezahlt habe.


----------



## STURMHUND (22. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich The Wolf Among Us, Tomb Raider und Kingdoms of Amalaur nicht schon hätte, dann wäre heute zum ersten Mal was für mich dabei gewesen.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Juni 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Nein danke. Hab mir im GoG-Sale schon mehr gekauft, als ich realistisch betrachtet spielen könnte, und dort gehören mir die Spiele sogar, nachdem ich sie bezahlt habe.



die platte hängt...


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> [Bei] GoG [...] gehören mir die Spiele sogar, nachdem ich sie bezahlt habe.


Du hast genauso wie bei Steam Spielen nur das Nutzungsrecht der Software, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Am Eigentum/Besitz Verhältnis ändert sich durch eine Accountbindung rein gar nichts.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Naja er hat vielleicht Angst, daß man das Spiel bei Steam in 5, 6 oder 10 Jahren nicht mehr downloaden kann. Während man bei einem Accountfreien Game sich die Dateien auf die Festplatte laden und separat sichern kann.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du hast genauso wie bei Steam Spielen nur das Nutzungsrecht der Software, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Am Eigentum/Besitz Verhältnis ändert sich durch eine Accountbindung rein gar nichts.



Nur dass GoG über keine Mittel verfügt, mir das Nutzungsrecht wieder zu entziehen, praktisch gehört mir das Spiel also sehr wohl. Rechtlich bin ich außerdem immer noch der Auffassung, dass ich ein Werkstück (nämlich eine Kopie) erwerbe, über die ich laut Erschöpfungsgrundsatz frei verfügen kann aber das ist wie gesagt in der Praxis relativ belanglos.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Mal abgesehen von den finanziellen Mitteln: Wenn Du Dir bei GOG das Spiel downloadest und separat sicherst kann Dir das Spiel keiner mehr wegnehmen. Selbst wenn GOG seine Server abschaltet. Gänge z.B. Steam pleite oder würde die Server abschalten wars das. Aber die Version ist relativ unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> . Gänge z.B. Steam pleite oder würde die Server abschalten wars das. Aber die Version ist relativ unwahrscheinlich.



Es reicht ja schon, wenn der eigene Steam-Account gesperrt wird. Mal die Hand heben, wen das kalt lassen würde...


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Naja bevor Steam einen kompletten Account mit allen Spielen "disabled" muß schon viel passieren (Softwarepiraterie o.ä.) Das machen die sicher nicht nur wegen einem Game was über VPN läuft, aber real erworben worden ist.

PS: Hab mir gerade bei Steam für unter 15 EUR alle 3 Deponia-Teile gesichert (70% Rabatt).


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja bevor Steam einen kompletten Account "disabled" muß schon viel passieren (Softwarepiraterie o.ä.)
> 
> PS: Hab mir gerade bei Steam für unter 15 EUR alle 3 Deponia-Teile gesichert.



oder man stellt sich doof an, naja, wo runter cheaten o.ä. fällt
mal ehrlich, zu behaupten das würde irgendwo wie in nem Polizeistaat ablaufen, ist schon ziemlich schwarzmalerei


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Naja cheaten ist a) nicht die feine englische und b) könnte Steam dann theoretisch auch nur die MP-Parts abschalten ???


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Juni 2014)

Durch den VAC-Ban wird man doch nur für den Multiplayer des jeweiligen Spiels gesperrt, alles andere müsste weiter funktionieren. Und wenn man sich beim Begleichen von offenen Zahlungen im Steamshop nicht allzu dämlich anstellt und sonst keinen weiteren Unfug anstellt, ist doch eine Sperrung des gesamten Kontos relativ unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2014)

Offene Rechnungen bei Steam ? Wie soll das denn passieren ? Man kann doch eh nur mit Kreditkarte, den komischen Paysafecards und Onlinebanking bezahlen. Da ist eine offen bleibende Rechnung eigentlich kaum möglich.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Offene Rechnungen bei Steam ? Wie soll das denn passieren ? Man kann doch eh nur mit Kreditkarte, den komischen Paysafecards und Onlinebanking bezahlen. Da ist eine offen bleibende Rechnung eigentlich kaum möglich.



Doch wenn z.B. bei Paypal zufällig eine Rückbuchung in Auftrag geht und Steam sich fragt wo das Geld für den jeweiligen Kauf geblieben ist, meistens klärt sich sowas aber beim Support.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja bevor Steam einen kompletten Account mit allen Spielen "disabled" muß schon viel passieren (Softwarepiraterie o.ä.) Das machen die sicher nicht nur wegen einem Game was über VPN läuft, aber real erworben worden ist.
> 
> PS: Hab mir gerade bei Steam für unter 15 EUR alle 3 Deponia-Teile gesichert (70% Rabatt).




Da Steam PCs laut eigener Aussage nicht nach gestohlener Software durchsucht, (wenn ich mich recht erinnere), sollte sogar da nichts passieren. Es ist fast unmöglich, dass das eigene Konto gesperrt wird.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage: Kann jemand etwas mit "Bully The Schoolarship-Edition" anfangen (scheint wohl eine Edition von Bully Die Ehrenrunde zu sein) daß es aktuell bei Steam für unter 4 EUR zu kaufen gibt ? Lohnt das oder ist das eher Crap ?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Kann jemand etwas mit "Bully The Schoolarship-Edition" anfangen (scheint wohl eine Edition von Bully Die Ehrenrunde zu sein) daß es aktuell bei Steam für unter 4 EUR zu kaufen gibt ? Lohnt das oder ist das eher Crap ?



Crap? O_O Dat Blasphemy ^^
Mitnichten 
Ganz im Gegenteil. Eine unterschätzte Perle von Rockstar (wie manhunt xD). Ein open world- ish Spiel im GTA Stil nur eben in einer Schule als Teenager Rebel.
Man muss Schulstunden in Minigames lösen um so zb Englisch Skills zu meistern um Leute zu verwirren oder Chemie um.. naja.. Blödsinn zu machen.
Es gibt Waffen wie Steinschleuder, Murmeln, etc.
Fahrzeuge sind etwa Skateboards und Rasenmäher ^^

Es ist witzig ^^


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Hab mir gerade bei Steam für unter 15 EUR alle 3 Deponia-Teile gesichert (70% Rabatt).



Tja, selber schuld. Bei GoG gabs vor ein paar Tagen die höherwertige, weil DRM-freie, Version der Trilogie für 80% Rabatt, sprich 11,97 USD (~ 8,81 EUR).

Lasst euch von Steam nicht für blöd verkaufen. Gerade Spiele, die es auch wo anders gibt, bekommt man wo anders in der Regel zu besseren Konditionen.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Man kann ja nicht überall sein.  Und bei GOG war es sicher die englische Version.


----------



## azraelb (23. Juni 2014)

Oh dieses jahr wurde ich echt schwach^^
Call of Juarez
State of Decay
Shadowrun
Wolf Among Us
South Park

Bis auf Southpark hätte ich mir die Games niemals gekauft, wenn sie nicht so billig (5-7€) gewesen wären. Bin aber positiv überrascht (naja State of Decay und Wolf among us habe ich noch nichtmal angefangen^^).

Steam Aktionen sind schon was Tolles. 

Vielleicht hole ich mir noch Rome: Total War 2 und evtl. watchdogs, wenn es denn reduziert erscheint, aber das wars dann für mich auch^^


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Naja bei WD würde ich noch nicht darauf wetten. Aber bei COJ, State of Decay hab ich auch zugeschlagen. Neben einigen anderen Titeln. Auch wenns pro Titel wenig sind, summiert sich das ganz schön.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Man kann ja nicht überall sein.  Und bei GOG war es sicher die englische Version.



Die Mehrsprachige.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Die Mehrsprachige.



Naja Thx. Ist eh too late.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir dieses Planetary Annihilation zu kaufen ... ich fand damals die TA Reihe und auch Supreme Commander I toll, vorallem im LAN. Jetzt würde mich nur SP interessieren.

Jemand Erfahrung mit dem early access von PA?


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Scheint so ein Mix aus C&C, Earth 2150 und anderen Echtzeitstrategiespielen zu sein. Muß nichts schlechtes bedeuten. Die Frage ist ob man auch weitere Planeten kolonisieren kann oder diese nur zerstören. Und für rund 66% Rabatt ?? Echt zu überlegen. Auch als EA.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2014)

ohne ahnung zu haben, bin ich bei pa äußerst skeptisch. 
ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass das funktionieren kann.

aber was anderes:
taugt dieses nether eigentlich was?
ich schätze nein, aber einen recht interessanten eindruck macht es eigentlich schon.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2014)

Total Annihilation und Supreme Commander schon mal gespielt? IMO nicht wirklich mit C&C oder Earth zu vergleichen, vorallem Supreme Commander nicht. 

Ich bin halt immer noch am überlegen ... haaaaach ja!


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

@Bonkic: Sieht irgendwie aus nach einem Endzeitgame wie Stalker aus. Gibts da 3 Teile oder sind das Episodenpreise ?



PS: Anders: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das Teil EA. Und der Pack Chosen die größte Version die man kaufen kann. Mit dem meisten Inhalt. D.h. man braucht nicht alle 3 ?

Schade daß es nur ein MP ist. Wenn es einen SP hätte, hätte ich vielleicht zugegriffen. Wäre sicher ein interessantes Setting. Auch wenn es kompletter Schwachsinn ist, aus kurzer Distanz mit so einem Sniper mit Dreibein auf den Feind schießen zu wollen wie im Trailer. Und das nächste was mir in der Beschreibung der Packages aufgefallen ist, wäre das in den Packages enthaltene "Nether-Gold". Das ist hoffentlich kein Hinweis auf irgendwas Richtung zusätzlichem F2P-Content. Sprich kaufe im späteren Verlauf Ingame-Gold um damit irgendwie vorwärts zu kommen (wichtige Ausrüstung zu kaufen oder gar Reparaturen damit zu bezahlen).

Die beiden Faktoren machen für mich das Spiel trotz interessantem Setting und relativ guter Grafik wieder langsam uninteressant.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Total Annihilation und Supreme Commander schon mal gespielt? IMO nicht wirklich mit C&C oder Earth zu vergleichen, vorallem Supreme Commander nicht.
> 
> Ich bin halt immer noch am überlegen ... haaaaach ja!



Mir gings mehr um das Prinzip Basen bauen, dann Militäreinheiten und druff auf den Feind.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> @Bonkic:
> PS: Anders: Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das Teil EA. Und der Pack Chosen die größte Version die man kaufen kann. Mit dem meisten Inhalt. D.h. man braucht nicht alle 3 ?



nein, das ist kein ea-game. diese phase ist vorbei.
auch wenn man es tatsächlich annehmen könnte, wenn man sich die beschreibung der 3 verschiedenen pakete durchliest.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Juni 2014)

Also EA ist bei Steam schon schön gekennzeichnet ... bzw. deutlich sichtbar.

Was IMO nur verwirrt, ist das Datum der Veröffentlichung. Gibts keinen hier der sich PA gekauft hat und seine Meinung hier schreiben mag? Shadow? Du kaufst doch alles!


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du kaufst doch alles!



eben, er kauft nur.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Juni 2014)

Zum derzeitigen Stand von PA kann ich nur das "steam sales" Video von Totalbiscuit empfehlen, der hat etwas Erfahrung damit und erklärt, ob ein kauf im mom lohnt.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Also die Reviews die ich bei Steam gelesen habe sehen doch anders aus als ich gedacht hätte. Das Ingame-Gold ist anscheinend nur für Nichtigkeiten wie Kosmetika gedacht. Der Fokus liegt auf Clanbildung und teambasiertem Vorgehen. Nachteil: Beim Tod verliert man alles an Loot und an Erfahrung. Das wäre komplett ärgerlich, wenn man sich mühsam hoch gelevelt hat und man würde gekillt, was übrigens auch die Teammitglieder machen können (zwar unter Reputationsverlust aber für gutes Loot machen sicher einige viel). Es gibt auch Save-Zonen die wenn man die Generatoren anschmeißt erst einmal eine gewisse Sicherheit bieten.

Ich hab ja noch 3 h Zeit zum Überlegen. Aber knapp 7 EUR sind für so ein Spiel auch nicht zu viel.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Entgegen meiner ersten Meinung habe ich mir das Spiel Nether doch geholt. Bin mal gespannt. Aber bei dem Preis ist der Verlust im Fall eines Fehlkaufs nicht sehr hoch. Bei Endzeitgames werde ich eben doch schwach.... 

Shit. Da hab ich bei den aktuellen Käufen noch rund 50 GB downzuloaden. Ich mußte ja auch unbedingt die Dragon Origins Ultimate Edition mit dazu kaufen, dann auch noch 3xDeponia, Bully u.a.


----------



## Fightingfurball (23. Juni 2014)

Es gibt auch das Saints Row Pack beim Angebot für 17,49 Euro mit Saints 2 bis 4 und allen DLC. Ziemlich gutes Angebot.


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Gutes Angebot. Leider habe ich die 3 Grund-Teile schon.  Denn die DLC hätten mich vielleicht doch interessiert.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

PS: Da mal einer gesagt hat (Louis Louselle glaube ich), daß ich mit meinem AC-Marathon ein SM wäre.  schlimmer noch als ein Dark Souls Zocker konnte ich heute nicht widerstehen und habe mir Dark Souls I im Steamsale geholt. Mal sehen wie weit meine Frustresistenz reicht.


----------



## Antontus (24. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> PS: Da mal einer gesagt hat (Louis Louselle glaube ich), daß ich mit meinem AC-Marathon ein SM wäre.  schlimmer noch als ein Dark Souls Zocker konnte ich heute nicht widerstehen und habe mir Dark Souls I im Steamsale geholt. Mal sehen wie weit meine Frustresistenz reicht.


Hör mal Michi bald hast du gar kein Geld mehr wenn du weiter so fleißig einkaufst


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Och ich hab bislang beim Steamdeal 20 Games geholt. Das Gros im einstelligen Euro-Bereich. Das teuerste war afaik AA3 mit um die 17 oder 19 EUR.


----------



## Antontus (24. Juni 2014)

Ach das ist ja gar nicht so viel ^^ Hab mittlerweile auch über 30 Games geholt, die meisten für 5-10 €


----------



## golani79 (24. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Thx. Ist eh too late.



Du kannst doch auch bei der Steamversion von Deponia verschiedene Sprachen wählen.

--> Rechtsklick auf das Spiel --> Properties --> Language


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Du kannst doch auch bei der Steamversion von Deponia verschiedene Sprachen wählen.
> 
> --> Rechtsklick auf das Spiel --> Properties --> Language



Weiß ich. Nur bei GoG habe ich gedacht gibts meist nur englische Fassungen.

Apropos:

Aktuell bei Steam das Risen Franchise-Package für EUR 9,99:

Ups. Korrektur. Mann hatte ich Schwein. Der Preis ist gerade wieder auf 19,99 hoch.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2014)

> Arma 3 für 22,49 Euro ( -20% )



Der Preis stimmt zwar aber es sind 50% vor ein paar Tagen waren es noch 20%. Naja, hab mal zugeschlagen, hoffe mal die kommen nicht gegen Ende des Sales mit 75% oder 80%. Da das Spiel aufgrund der vielen genialen Mods im Multiplayerbereich eine hohe Relevanz hat, dürfte der Preis ja eigentlich nicht so drastisch abstürzen.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Zwischenzeitlich war es sogar nochmal billiger. Ich hab AA 3 für unter 20 EUR geschossen.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Zwischenzeitlich war es sogar nochmal billiger. Ich hab AA 3 für unter 20 EUR geschossen.


Wie viel Prozent bzw. Euro waren es genau?


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2014)

Das waren zu dem Zeitpunkt glaube ich zumindestens 75% Hab allerdings gleich die Digital Deluxe genommen. Die kostete ja original fast 70 EUR.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juni 2014)

Nur noch 5 Tage und ich hab immer noch kein Angebot gefunden das genau auf mich abgestimmt ist.

Valve, willst du mein Geld nicht oder was?!


----------



## Enisra (24. Juni 2014)

ich hab mir jetzt mal doch Blackwell geholt
das Spiel hat nur einen Nachteil: Es ist nicht so Optisch Retro sondern *wirklich *Retro, will heißen man kann keine Auflösung ändern oder überhaupt _irgendwas _


----------



## HanFred (25. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hab mir jetzt mal doch Blackwell geholt
> das Spiel hat nur einen Nachteil: Es ist nicht so Optisch Retro sondern *wirklich *Retro, will heißen man kann keine Auflösung ändern oder überhaupt _irgendwas _


Das kauft man ja auch nicht in erster Linie wegen der Optik, wobei mir die Reihe durchaus _auch_ vom grafischen Stil her gefällt. AGS halt.
Aber vor allem sagen mir Geschichten und Charaktere in Wadjet Eye Games zu, bisher habe ich: Die Blackwell-Reihe (neuesten Teil noch nicht gespielt), The Shivah (kurz aber cool), Primordia, Resonance und Gemini Rue. Das sind Elemente, in die leider selbst bei AAA-Titeln (und teuren Hollywoodproduktionen) oft viel zu wenig Arbeit gesteckt wird IMHO. Will niemand mehr Geld für Autoren ausgeben? Das halte ich für einen grossen Fehler.

@Topic - bisher gekauft: 
Age of Empires II HD + The Forgotten Expansion
DuckTales Remastered
Dark Souls


----------



## Fightingfurball (25. Juni 2014)

Bin gerade über dies hier gestolpert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Mal sehen ob und wann The Longest Journey+Dreamfall im Preis sinken. Aktuell nur 30% Rabatt.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nur noch 5 Tage und ich hab immer noch kein Angebot gefunden das genau auf mich abgestimmt ist.
> 
> Valve, willst du mein Geld nicht oder was?!



Du hast einfach schon alles, du verwöhntes Gör! 



Es gab mal eine Communitywahl, da waren von den vier Spielen drei für mich interessant ... nur hat dieses Paket nicht gewonnen! 

Gekauft hab ich bislang:

GTA IV + DLCs
Dragon Age: Origins
Mass Effect 1 & 2

Ich hab DA: O für die 360 und damals nie so richtig gespielt, ich fürchte aber, das meine verfügbare Zeit nicht ausrecht die Spiele bis zum nächsten Teil zu spielen.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2014)

Bislang war für mich auch nichts wirklich Interessantes dabei, ich habe mit Banished und FTL geholt - die sind ihr Geld beide übrigens wirklich wert.

Ansonsten habe ich allerdings einiges an Geld für "Gifts" investiert...


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mass Effect 1 & 2



Hast Du Teil 3 schon oder überspringst Du den generös ?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich allerdings einiges an Geld für "Gifts" investiert...



ist noch nix angekommen.
hast du auch die richtige adresse draufgeklebt?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Hast Du Teil 3 schon oder überspringst Du den generös ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich sollte wohl erstmal ME 1 & 2 spielen, oder? 

Es war beim Steam Sale halt ein Paket, aber du hast Recht: die Maden bei Valve hätten ruhig noch den dritten Teil beilegen können!


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist noch nix angekommen.
> hast du auch die richtige adresse draufgeklebt?



Ja mei, Du bist halt noch nicht in meiner Steam-Friendslist...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Es war beim Steam Sale halt ein Paket, aber du hast Recht: die Maden bei Valve hätten ruhig noch den dritten Teil beilegen können!



Teil 3 gibt es nicht bei Steam.
Der erschien ja schon in der Origin-Ära und seit dem veröffentlicht EA keine Spiele mehr auf Steam.
Bei Dragon Age das gleiche. Origins gibt es auf Steam, Teil 2 nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2014)

Danke Matthias ... sowas in der Art hab ich schon vermutet. Aber sag mal, ist dir eine Modifikation für DA: O geläufig wenn man ein 4K Display nutzt? Ich spiele ja per Downsampling und DA: O scheint die Texte, Menü etc.pp. nicht mit der Auflösung zu skalieren.

Ich hab ein Mod gefunden, was die Texte in Dialogen vergrößert, aber das eigentliche HUD ist immer noch viel zu klein. 

Eine Idee? Oder muss ich wirklich in 1080p spielen?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ja mei, Du bist halt noch nicht in meiner Steam-Friendslist...



bin dort unter dem selben namen zu finden, wie hier im forum.
vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Ach kann man sich hier nach Gifts anstellen ? Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> [Mass Effect] 3 gibt es nicht bei Steam.
> Der erschien ja schon in der Origin-Ära und seit dem veröffentlicht EA keine Spiele mehr auf Steam.


Das wäre bisher auch der einzige Titel, der mich genug reizen könnte, mir Origin auf den Rechner zu holen.
Aber noch bleibe ich standhaft.


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bin dort unter dem selben namen zu finden, wie hier im forum.


Es gibt sogar eine PCGames Steam Gruppe mit sage und schreibe 8 ... Moment: 9 Mitgliedern. 
Steam Community :: Group :: PCGames.de


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ach kann man sich hier nach Gifts anstellen ? Bin auch dabei.



schnorrer!


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

LOOL* Außerdem kennt er ja meinen Steamnamen eh nicht. Auch wenn der an meinem Forennamen angelehnt aber eben länger ist.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar eine PCGames Steam Gruppe mit sage und schreibe 8 ... Moment: 9 Mitgliedern.
> Steam Community :: Group :: PCGames.de



ach herrje, wie erbärmlich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, ist dir eine Modifikation für DA: O geläufig wenn man ein 4K Display nutzt? Ich spiele ja per Downsampling und DA: O scheint die Texte, Menü etc.pp. nicht mit der Auflösung zu skalieren.
> 
> Ich hab ein Mod gefunden, was die Texte in Dialogen vergrößert, aber das eigentliche HUD ist immer noch viel zu klein.
> 
> Eine Idee? Oder muss ich wirklich in 1080p spielen?



Nein, tut mir leid, aber mit solchen Luxus-Problemen musste ich mich noch nicht rumschlagen.

Bin ich echt schon veraltet, wenn ich "nur" auf 1080p spiele? 



Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar eine PCGames Steam Gruppe mit sage und schreibe 8 ... Moment: 9 Mitgliedern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Von denen ich nicht einen kenne, weswegen ich sie noch nie ernst genommen habe.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar eine PCGames Steam Gruppe mit sage und schreibe 8 ... Moment: 9 Mitgliedern.
> Steam Community :: Group :: PCGames.de



Hm, ist da einer von den Stammusern dabei? Von den Nicks lässt sich da zumindest nichts ableiten.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Nein, tut mir leid, aber mit solchen Luxus-Problemen musste ich mich noch nicht rumschlagen.
> 
> Bin ich echt schon veraltet, wenn ich "nur" auf 1080p spiele?


Nein, ich hab ja selbst "nur" ein FullHD Monitor, aber dank diesem Downsamplingtool und vorallem bei diesen alten Spielen schafft das jede aktuelle Hardware. Der grafische Mehrwert ist schon erstaunlich, GTA IV z.B. sieht *deutlich* besser aus in 4K als in 1080p.

GTA IV wiederum skaliert das HUD, Texte etc. ... kein Problem. Aber DA: O leider nicht ... 

Bezeichnest du dich nicht selbst als Nerd?


----------



## Worrel (25. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Von denen ich nicht einen kenne, weswegen ich sie noch nie ernst genommen habe.


Dann macht doch mal von euch aus eine "Offizielle Gruppe" auf, die man ernster nehmen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann macht doch mal von euch aus eine "Offizielle Gruppe" auf, die man ernster nehmen kann.



da wär ich sogar dabei.
obwohl ich sonst eigentlich nicht so der community-klüngel-fritze bin.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ach kann man sich hier nach Gifts anstellen ? Bin auch dabei.



ich glaub ich könnt noch so´n altes Päckel Rattengift aus'm Schuppen anbieten 



Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar eine PCGames Steam Gruppe mit sage und schreibe 8 ... Moment: 9 Mitgliedern.
> Steam Community :: Group :: PCGames.de



einen könnte man erraten, aber so?
Kann man da nicht mal so eine richtige, Offizielle oder zumindest Halb-Offizielle machen?


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich glaub ich könnt noch so´n altes Päckel Rattengift aus'm Schuppen anbieten



Du bist aber heute auch bööse.  

PS: Übrigens bei einer regulären PCG-Steamgruppe wäre ich auch mit dabei.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Du bist aber heute auch bööse.



nein, ich nutze nur die doppelte Bedeutung des Wortes Gift aus


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Juni 2014)

Die Idee einer offiziellen PC Games-Steamgruppe ist gut.
Habe das mal mit dem Amboss besprochen und wir werden das vermutlich demnächst mal angehen.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Wenn wir aber englisch sprechen wäre Gift wiederum Poison.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (25. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Idee einer offiziellen PC Games-Steamgruppe ist gut.
> Habe das mal mit dem Amboss besprochen und wir werden das vermutlich demnächst mal angehen.



Sehr schön.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber englisch sprechen wäre Gift wiederum Poison.



ja, das wäre aber langweilig


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2014)

... aber ich will mit euch allen kein Kontakt.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber ich will mit euch allen kein Kontakt.



auch nicht mit Nyx?


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Das hier ist wie eine Familie. Die sind da und das kannst Du Dir nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> auch nicht mit Nyx?



Neee ... nur weil ich ihr Blumen, Pralinen und Nacktbilder von mir geschickt habe, sie abends nach Arbeit nach Hause begleitet habe ( ca. 300 Meter Abstand ) und immer vor ihrem Schlafzimmer auf der Lauer liege mit meiner total tollen DSLR mit Profi Zoom Objektiv, hat sie doch in der Tat eine einstweilige Verfügung gg. mich erwirkt.

Gegen mich!

Jetzt mag ich diese Frau nicht mehr ... sie weiß meine Liebe und Zuneigung *nicht* zu würdigen!   



Spoiler



Kleiner Spass! Hoff ich! :>
Natürlich weiß sie es zu würdigen ... nur sie weiß es noch nicht!



Aber mal Nyx beiseite ... was hat man eigentlich von einer Steamgruppe?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> as hat man eigentlich von einer Steamgruppe?



man kann so tun, als ob man freunde hätte.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (25. Juni 2014)

Wer von euch hat den Steamnamen -AoR- ?


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Ich nicht. 

Können ja mal einen Thread erstellen wo jeder seinen Steamnamen postet. So denn er es denn will.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> 
> Können ja mal einen Thread erstellen wo jeder seinen Steamnamen postet. So denn er es denn will.



Ich glaube das wäre bei mir sehr Langweilig


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Enisra=Enisra.  Oder Du bist gar nicht bei Steam ?

Bei vielen dürften PCGames Accountnamen und Steamnamen voneinander abweichen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Enisra=Enisra.



ich nutz das halt aus das kaum wer anderes auf den Namen gekommen ist


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

naja meiner ist michaelgehrt. Der ist noch langweiliger da real.


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> naja meiner ist michaelgehrt. Der ist noch langweiliger da real.


Du bist nicht Michael Gorbatschow?


----------



## MichaelG (25. Juni 2014)

Nöö soooo alt bin ich auch wieder nicht. Und russisch kann ich auch nur extrem rudimentär.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Juni 2014)

Wollte mir Dawn of war 1 oder 2 kaufen (wenn sie nicht ins Angebot kommen, dann halt für die aktuellen 50% off), weiß aber nicht welchen.
Kann mir jemand die Unterschiede sagen? Wie ich gehört habe, unterscheiden sich die Teile stark.
Einer soll mehr C&C sein, der andere eher World in Conflict ish.
Und ist der erste grafisch noch erträglich?

Und taugt endless space was? Alles was ich in youtube finden kann sind reviews von älteren Versionen. Und viele Kritikpunkte von zb TB wurden schon ausgebessert, weiß aber nicht ob es zum besseren geändert wurde.

thx.


----------



## Fightingfurball (26. Juni 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wollte mir Dawn of war 1 oder 2 kaufen (wenn sie nicht ins Angebot kommen, dann halt für die aktuellen 50% off), weiß aber nicht welchen.
> Kann mir jemand die Unterschiede sagen? Wie ich gehört habe, unterscheiden sich die Teile stark.
> Einer soll mehr C&C sein, der andere eher World in Conflict ish.
> Und ist der erste grafisch noch erträglich?
> ...


Teil 1 ist wie C&C, also Basenbau etc., während Teil 2 eher wie Warcraft 3 ohne Basenbau ist, sprich du levelst deine Charaktere findest Ausrüstung etc.
Beide Teile sind sehr gut und ich würde dir beide empfehlen, welchen du bevorzugst, ist einfach gesagt, Geschmackssache.

ES soll wohl mittlerweile ziemlich gut sein, kann es aber nicht selbst beurteilen, da ich es nicht haben... vielleicht hilft es die Spielerkommentare bei Steam über das Spiel zu lesen.


----------



## Taiwez (26. Juni 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wollte mir Dawn of war 1 oder 2 kaufen (wenn sie nicht ins Angebot kommen, dann halt für die aktuellen 50% off), weiß aber nicht welchen.
> Kann mir jemand die Unterschiede sagen? Wie ich gehört habe, unterscheiden sich die Teile stark.
> Einer soll mehr C&C sein, der andere eher World in Conflict ish.
> Und ist der erste grafisch noch erträglich?
> ...



Die erste Dawn of War-Reihe lässt sich ganz gut als "klassisches" Strategiespiel bezeichnen, heißt du hast völkerindividuellen Basenbau und das typische Stein-Schere-Papier Konterprinzip der einzelnen Einheiten. Mir hat die Reihe übrigens wesentlich besser gefallen, da hier das Warhammer-universum wesentlich besser eingefangen wird und es außerdem eine riesige Völkerauswahl gibt, wenn du dir alle Addons kaufst, was ich übrigens empfehlen würde. Ich glaub, du hast insgesamt 8 Völker, wenn ich mich da jetzt nicht ganz vertue.

Bei Dawn of War 2 handelt es sich eher, wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, eher um Echtzeitstrategie mit extrem wenig Basenbau. Das Spiel ist von seinem gesamten Aufbau her ziemlich an Company of Heroes angelehnt, heißt, es gibt ein Deckungssystem, du kannst Gegner unter Feuer legen etc. Außerdem gibt es hier, ähnlich wie in Warcraft 3, pro Runde eine Kommandanten-Klasse, die man individuell ausrüsten kann und die während des Einsatzes "levelt". Kann auch ganz interessant sein, war aber eher nicht mein Fall, da es für mich zu sehr bemüht war, CoH nachzueifern, was meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht gelungen ist.

Eine Kaufempfehlung kann ich für beide aussprechen!


----------



## TwilightSinger (26. Juni 2014)

2,99 Euro für Brothers, da musste ich einfach zugreifen.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß auch nicht. Vor dem Steamsale hatte ich nur 1-2 Spiele via Download. Seit dem Steamsale hat sich mein Steam-Account von 80 auf 123 Spiele hochgearbeitet. Die 43 Stück nur Downloadgames. Wie soll das nur weitergehen ? Ich schau schon mir Grauen auf den Halloween-Sale.   Dabei war ich vorher eine reine Retail-Hure.   Naja große Games wie AC oder FC werde ich weiterhin im Retail holen. Aber zig andere Games, die ich sonst verpaßt habe bzw. die im Steam unschlagbar günstig sind landen zukünftig wohl in rein digitaler Form auf der Platte. Schont auch den Platz im Schrank.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (26. Juni 2014)

Für mich ist dieses Mal kaum etwas dabei. Gut so. [emoji6]


----------



## TwilightSinger (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht. Vor dem Steamsale hatte ich nur 1-2 Spiele via Download. Seit dem Steamsale hat sich mein Steam-Account von 80 auf 123 Spiele hochgearbeitet. Die 43 Stück nur Downloadgames. Wie soll das nur weitergehen ? Ich schau schon mir Grauen auf den Halloween-Sale.   Dabei war ich vorher eine reine Retail-Hure.   Naja große Games wie AC oder FC werde ich weiterhin im Retail holen. Aber zig andere Games, die ich sonst verpaßt habe bzw. die im Steam unschlagbar günstig sind landen zukünftig wohl in rein digitaler Form auf der Platte. Schont auch den Platz im Schrank.



43! Alter Schwede! Bei mir sind es gerade einmal 4. In Worten: vier Spiele. Vielleicht solltest du deinen Steam-Account in der Zeit des Halloween-Sales deinstallieren.


----------



## golani79 (26. Juni 2014)

Habe im Steamsale bisher erst einen Kauf getätigt 
Und das wollt ich mir eh schon länger holen (Alice Madness Returns)

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich schon das eine oder ander Game habe 

Auf gog.com hab ich mir noch 2 Klassiker geholt - 7th Guest und 11th Hour - das wars bisher.


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> (Alice Madness Returns)


Da gibt's einen Bug mit dem Schirm. Dafür muß eine ini Datei editiert werden. Wie genau, steht irgendwo in den Steam Foren (Im Spiel Unterforum nach "umbrella" suchen)


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Relativieren muß ich aber, daß der Kaufpreis vom Großteil der Spiele deutlich unter 10 EUR lag. Das teuerste (Einzel)Spiel im Sale kostete mich unter 20 EUR (17 oder 19 EUR) das war AA3. Beim Rest waren es im Schnitt so 5 EUR, maximal mal 10, oft auch nur 3 oder 4 EUR. Und dann halt auch günstige Gesamtpakete (Deponia 3 Teile für 17 EUR, Silent Hunter 3 Teile für 12 EUR u.s.w.)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Juni 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Bei Dawn of War 2 handelt es sich eher, wie mein Vorposter schon sagte, eher um Echtzeitstrategie mit extrem wenig Basenbau. Das Spiel ist von seinem gesamten Aufbau her ziemlich an Company of Heroes angelehnt



Dawn of war und CoH sind halt auch vom selben Entwickler und haben sich gegenseitig stark beeinflusst. Habe Teil 2 nie gespielt aber Teil 1 ist sicher eines der besten Echtzeitstrategiespiele der vergangenen Dekade.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Naja momentan ist nichts dabei. Wenn aber Murdered: Soul Suspect entgegen der Wahrscheinlichkeit doch nochmals preislich gesenkt werden würde (auf 50% oder 75% statt nur 30 würde ich wahrscheinlich nochmal zuschlagen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. Juni 2014)

Fightingfurball schrieb:


> Teil 1 ist wie C&C, also Basenbau etc., während Teil 2 eher wie Warcraft 3 ohne Basenbau ist, sprich du levelst deine Charaktere findest Ausrüstung etc.
> Beide Teile sind sehr gut und ich würde dir beide empfehlen, welchen du bevorzugst, ist einfach gesagt, Geschmackssache.
> 
> ES soll wohl mittlerweile ziemlich gut sein, kann es aber nicht selbst beurteilen, da ich es nicht haben... vielleicht hilft es die Spielerkommentare bei Steam über das Spiel zu lesen.




Danke für die vielen antworten, werde beide holen ^^ reicht es bei DoW2 das retribution add on zu kaufen? Ist standalone, aber sind auch die Inhalte des Originalspiels drinnen? Und wie ist das bei DoW 1?Goty, gold oder Platinum edition? O_o

(<Keiner was zu endless space? Keine 4x cracks im Forum?       )


----------



## Fightingfurball (26. Juni 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen antworten, werde beide holen ^^ reicht es bei DoW2 das retribution add on zu kaufen? Ist standalone, aber sind auch die Inhalte des Originalspiels drinnen? Und wie ist das bei DoW 1? Hauptspiel + add ons oder nur ein bestimmtes add on?
> 
> (<Keiner was zu endless space? Keine 4x cracks im Forum?       )


Du müsstest alle 3 Titel kaufen, Grundspiel, Chaos Rising und Retribution um alles zu spielen. 
Ich glaube für Chaos Rising benötigst du das Hauptspiel, um es zu spielen.
Retribution ist ein Stand-Alone Titel und benötigt definitiv keines der vorherigen Spiele.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (26. Juni 2014)

Derzeit gibts Kerbal Space Program für 15€ und Space Engineers für 13€ -- absolute Kaufempfehlung für jeden, Interesse für die Thematik vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## Headbanger79 (26. Juni 2014)

Huhhh, Dishonored für 3,74 Euro...da bin ich nun doch noch schwach geworden, verdammt


----------



## chbdiablo (26. Juni 2014)

Jep, Dishonored war auch mein großes Ziel im ganzen Sale. Dumm nur, das ich jetzt erstmal nicht zuhause bin und erst nächste Woche spielen kann.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2014)

Auf Dishonored hab ich auch gewartet und ist mal gekauft (ohne richtiges Geld, ausschließlich per Steam-Sammelobjektverkauf finanziert). Lohnen sich eigentlich die DLCs und wenn ja, welche?


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Hat Steam heute Spiele verschenkt ? In meinem Menü taucht auf einmal Realm of the mad god auf. Das war weder in meiner Wunschliste noch hab ich das gekauft. Da steht aber auch nix von testen oder von Demo. Zudem scheints ein ziemlich älteres Game zu sein. Hat nur 18 MB....


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2014)

ich hab mir mal den Car Mechanik Simulator gekauft
es ist nicht schlecht, wobei es ein paar Macken hat:

1. die Steuerung ist etwas friemelig
2. das Fahrverhalten und der Sound ist auch ein wenig lasch
3. es funktioniert nicht gut mit einem zweiten Monitor
4. es wird nicht viel erklärt, aber es ist jetzt nicht so super kompliziert wenn man sich ein klein wenig mit Autos auskennt


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Juni 2014)

Es gibt doch tatsächlich einen Steam-User, der das Summer-Sale Abzeichen schon 1600 mal gecraftet hat. Kann mir jemand erkären wie so etwas geht?
Der kann sich doch unmöglich auf normalen Wege so viele Karten beschafft haben....
Profil
Das er auf Level 353 ist, ist natürlich auch schon ganz schön krass xD


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht hat er sich zig Karten gekauft. Blödsinn aber machbar. Und bis zu über 2500 Spiele (ohne DLC einzurechnen) im Accout zu haben habe ich auch noch mehr als genug zu tun.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (26. Juni 2014)

So sind sie die Japaner, zu viel Kohle.
Was der schon in den Account gepumpt haben muss.
Krass sind auch die über 21.000 Gegenstände im Inventar. Ob er die alle gefarmt hat?
Damit macht der dann sicher auch ganz gut Kohle.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er sich zig Karten gekauft.



Das sagt sich so leicht 
Theoretisch machbar ja...aber bei Level 1600 sind das 16000 Karten, die er sich in den letzten 6 Tagen geholt hat. Wenn er sich den Großteil davon gekauft hat, hat er locker ein paar tausend Euro dafür ausgegeben. Aber manche Leute muss man wohl nicht verstehen


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Krass sind auch die über 21.000 Gegenstände im Inventar. Ob er die alle gefarmt hat?



Gute Frage...
Da blickt der doch nie im Leben noch durch, bei so vielen Gegenständen. Aber da er anscheinend zu viel Geld hat, beschäftigt er vllt Angestellte, die ihm sein Profil verwalten


----------



## Neawoulf (27. Juni 2014)

16000 Karten brächte er dafür? Ich hab meine für 12 bis 20 Cent pro Stück verkauft, wenn er die also alle gekauft hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er insgesamt für über 2000 Euro diese dämlichen Sammelkarten gekauft hat??? Himmel, wofür? Ich kapiere das nicht, aber jeder muss selbst wissen, was er mit seinem Geld macht. Nur sollte er vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, wieviele Spiele er für das Geld während des Sales hätte kaufen können.

Was macht man eigentlich mit diesen Abzeichen? Vor allem: Mit so vielen??


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Oder er hat die Karten durch Spielkäufe. Pro 10 EUR Kaufpreis bekommt man ja in Deutschland zumindestens 1 Karte.


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder er hat die Karten durch Spielkäufe. Pro 10 EUR Kaufpreis bekommt man ja in Deutschland zumindestens 1 Karte.


Billiger wirds dadurch auch nicht


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Ist mir auch klar. Aber wer mal eben über 2500 Spiele hat und dazu nochmal rund 600 oder 700 DLC. Und das nur bei Steam....


----------



## Spassbremse (27. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> 16000 Karten brächte er dafür? Ich hab meine für 12 bis 20 Cent pro Stück verkauft, wenn er die also alle gekauft hat, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er insgesamt für über 2000 Euro diese dämlichen Sammelkarten gekauft hat??? Himmel, wofür? Ich kapiere das nicht, aber jeder muss selbst wissen, was er mit seinem Geld macht. Nur sollte er vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, wieviele Spiele er für das Geld während des Sales hätte kaufen können.
> 
> Was macht man eigentlich mit diesen Abzeichen? Vor allem: Mit so vielen??



In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Betreiber mit jeder Transaktion einen kleinen Obolus abschöpft (die eigentlichen Spielverkäufe gar nicht mit eingerechnet!): 

Verdammt, Valve! Ihr habt mit Steam wirklich den modernen Goldesel erfunden!


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Jepp. Deswegen haben sie auch keinen Druck ein HL3 bringen zu müssen oder ein andere Spiel. Durch Steam verdienen sie sich schon d&d. Und Du vergißt, daß Steam auch von den Publishern Geld abknöpft, damit ihr Spiel und der Service bei Steam laufen. Das war ja ein Grund mit warum EA und Ubisoft ihr eigenes Süppchen kochten (natürlich neben den Steamsales, wo EA und Ubisoft nicht gut darauf zu sprechen waren)


----------



## SGDrDeath (27. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder er hat die Karten durch Spielkäufe. Pro 10 EUR Kaufpreis bekommt man ja in Deutschland zumindestens 1 Karte.


US$ nicht Euro


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht wie es in den USA ist. Daher habe ich ja mit Absicht das deutsche Verhältnis für die Karten genannt und demzufolge auch den deutschen Preis in EUR. Ob man in den USA im Gegenzug 10 Dollar Umsatz machen muß, 5 Dollar oder 15 Dollar keine Ahnung. 

Also bitte LESEN.

Mich mal selbst zitiere und kennzeichne. Da fällt von mir kein Wort von wegen USA.:



MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder er hat die Karten durch Spielkäufe. *Pro 10 EUR Kaufpreis bekommt man ja in Deutschland zumindestens 1 Karte*.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (27. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie es in den USA ist. Daher habe ich ja mit Absicht das deutsche Verhältnis für die Karten genannt und demzufolge auch den deutschen Preis in EUR. Ob man in den USA im Gegenzug 10 Dollar Umsatz machen muß, 5 Dollar oder 15 Dollar keine Ahnung.
> 
> Also bitte LESEN.



In Deutschland muss man 10$ Umsatz machen pro Karte, nicht 10€.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Upps. Gut mal davon abgesehen ist der Kerl eh ein Japaner. 

Und wenn sollte Valve wenn man in Deutschland ist mal in EUR umrechnen. Hab nicht genau hingesehen und bin immer pauschal von EUR ausgegangen (bei einem deutschen Account). Sinds sogar unter dem Strich nach dem Umrechnen weniger als 10 EUR.


----------



## Bonkic (27. Juni 2014)

gibts eigentlich ein level-cap bei steam?


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Wäre sinnfrei. Dann könnte ja Steam an demjenigen nichts mehr verdienen, der die Karten kauft. Weil er das nicht mehr machen würde, weil es sinnlos geworden ist.  Dann gäbs von dem nur noch Geld beim Verkauf.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Juni 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Das er auf Level 353 ist, ist natürlich auch schon ganz schön krass xD


Hoffentlich hat Valve auch sowas wie das Sword of a Thousand Truths in der Hinterhand.


----------



## Worrel (27. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Upps. Gut mal davon abgesehen ist der Kerl eh ein Japaner. [...]  Sinds sogar unter dem Strich nach dem Umrechnen weniger als 10 EUR.


Na, dann ist das ja alles noch im normalen Rahmen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

ROFL. Mit normal hat das nix mehr zu tun Dollar hin, Euro her. Das ist Mega-Gaga.  

Wobei: Bei Japanern könnte das schon wieder vollkommen normal sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Juni 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Es gibt doch tatsächlich einen Steam-User, der das Summer-Sale Abzeichen schon 1600 mal gecraftet hat. Kann mir jemand erkären wie so etwas geht?
> Der kann sich doch unmöglich auf normalen Wege so viele Karten beschafft haben....
> Profil
> Das er auf Level 353 ist, ist natürlich auch schon ganz schön krass xD



Wird der Account vielleicht von mehreren genutzt? Vielleicht ein Millionär, der sich alles aus der Portokasse kauft? Wer weiß das schon 

Hmm mich hätte ja Resident Evil 4 HD interessiert, aber das ist mir noch zu teuer, weil das Original hab ich ja eh mit Verpackung im Schrank stehen.


----------



## Mothman (27. Juni 2014)

Naja, bei 2500 Spielen in der Bibliothek..alter Falter...Also dass der nebenher noch arbeiten geht, halte ich für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## svd (27. Juni 2014)

Wahrscheinlich kann er vom Verkauf von Sammelkarten gut leben, hehe.


----------



## Chemenu (27. Juni 2014)

2500 Spiele zu spielen ist sowieso unmöglich. Das ist kein Spieler sondern ein Messie.


----------



## Mothman (27. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kann er vom Verkauf von Sammelkarten gut leben, hehe.


Da müsste er aber einige Hundert Spiele täglich starten. Es gibt ja immer noch die Beschränkung der Sammelkarten. Und Booster-Packs kriegt man ja nur durch Zufall (oder im Store, aber da würde er ja dann eher Verlust machen).


----------



## xNomAnorx (27. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wird der Account vielleicht von mehreren genutzt? Vielleicht ein Millionär, der sich alles aus der Portokasse kauft? Wer weiß das schon



Scheint ein einzelner Typ zu sein. Das mit dem Millionär kann aber natürlich sein 



Mothman schrieb:


> Da müsste er aber einige Hundert Spiele täglich  starten. Es gibt ja immer noch die Beschränkung der Sammelkarten. Und  Booster-Packs kriegt man ja nur durch Zufall (oder im Store, aber da  würde er ja dann eher Verlust machen).



Aber je höher der Level, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man Booster Packs bekommt. Bei dem Level schätze ich bekommt er ziemlich oft welche. Und wenn man sich mal anschaut was der alles in seinem Inventar hat...da würde schon einiges an Geld zusammen kommen, wenn er da einen Teil davon verkauft. 
Davon leben kann er aber natürlich nicht, das Geld ist ja an den Steam-Account gebunden, er kann sich davon halt Spiele kaufen.


----------



## BladeWND (27. Juni 2014)

Das gute ist, wenn man bei dem Spiel dabei ist, gar nicht genau weiß worum es geht und dann trotzdem 3 Spiele aus der Wunschliste gewinnt  
Die Aktion gefällt mir ab jetzt


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2014)

BladeWND schrieb:


> Das gute ist, wenn man bei dem Spiel dabei ist, gar nicht genau weiß worum es geht und dann trotzdem 3 Spiele aus der Wunschliste gewinnt
> Die Aktion gefällt mir ab jetzt



sach bloß du warst einer der Lucker


----------



## BladeWND (28. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> sach bloß du warst einer der Lucker



Ja  und ein Valve Mitarbeiter hat mich nun seiner Liste zugefügt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2014)

GZ
 und grade 1954 Alcatraz das nun echt weggesperrt gehört


----------



## BladeWND (28. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> GZ
> und grade 1954 Alcatraz das nun echt weggesperrt gehört



Finde ich nicht  Davon abgesehen einem geschenkten..... 
Bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## Mothman (28. Juni 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Aber je höher der Level, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man Booster Packs bekommt.


Oh, das wusste ich garnicht. Naja, ich bin nur Level 19, also daher bekomme ich nur so selten Booster-Packs.^^


----------



## Rabowke (28. Juni 2014)

Hab mir gerade BroForce und Space Engineers gekauft ... hoff mal bei BroForce ziehen ein paar Kumpels mit, das Spiel ist einfach nur witzig³ ...


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2014)

hab mir mal bfbc2 geleistet.
hoffe das taugt im sp was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (28. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hab mir gerade BroForce und Space Engineers gekauft ...


Vorsicht mit Space Engineers. Wird keine halbe Stunde dauern, bis du den Kram für immer von der Platte verbannen willst. Und 'ne halbe Stunde später wirst du dem Suchtfaktor erlegen sein... SE ist in dieser Hinsicht fast noch schlimmer als Minecraft. 

Multiplayer mit Freunden und Survival-Modus führt zwangsläufig zu Gefluche und Gegröle ohne Ende.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2014)

Argh, ich könnte mir in den Arsch beißen (wenn ich so lange Zähne hätte): Hab mir Dishonored beim Steam Sale gekauft, weil ich nach diversen Testberichten und Videos zum neuen Thief doch sehr enttäuscht war. Nur muss ich jetzt mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass mir Dishonored DEUTLICH besser gefällt, als ich gehofft habe. Aus Vorsicht habe ich allerdings nur das Hauptspiel gekauft und nicht die GOTY Version und die DLCs sind im Vergleich so teuer, dass selbst eine GOTY Edition inkl. Hauptspiel günstiger wäre. Hätte ich doch nur gleich die GOTY Edition gekauft, so "muss" ich mir jetzt das Hauptspiel ein zweites Mal kaufen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Argh, ich könnte mir in den Arsch beißen (wenn ich so lange Zähne hätte): Hab mir Dishonored beim Steam Sale gekauft, weil ich nach diversen Testberichten und Videos zum neuen Thief doch sehr enttäuscht war. Nur muss ich jetzt mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass mir Dishonored DEUTLICH besser gefällt, als ich gehofft habe. Aus Vorsicht habe ich allerdings nur das Hauptspiel gekauft und nicht die GOTY Version und die DLCs sind im Vergleich so teuer, dass selbst eine GOTY Edition inkl. Hauptspiel günstiger wäre. Hätte ich doch nur gleich die GOTY Edition gekauft, so "muss" ich mir jetzt das Hauptspiel ein zweites Mal kaufen.



Tja, hättest du mal gefragt, dann hätte ich dir sagen können, dass die DLCs (bis auf den ersten) richtig klasse sind und du sie dir unbedingt dazu kaufen solltest 
Aber schön, dass dir Dishonored gefällt. Eines meiner Spiele des Jahres 2012.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Juni 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tja, hättest du mal gefragt, dann hätte ich dir sagen können, dass die DLCs (bis auf den ersten) richtig klasse sind und du sie dir unbedingt dazu kaufen solltest
> Aber schön, dass dir Dishonored gefällt. Eines meiner Spiele des Jahres 2012.



Hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Für mich war's halt mehr oder weniger ein Experiment, daher hab ich die DLCs weggelassen: Wenn's gut ist, ist's gut, wenn's schlecht ist, war's wenigstens nicht teuer. Aber dass das Spiel SO gut sein würde, damit habe ich wirklich nicht gerechnet, da ich immer wieder gelesen habe, das Spiel wäre zu kurz, der Protagonist zu schweigsam, die Level zu klein, die Spezialfähigkeiten zu mächtig, die Grafik veraltet usw. ... aber in der Praxis stört mich nichts davon.


----------



## Amosh (28. Juni 2014)

Bisher relativ glimpflich (aus der Sicht meines Portemonees betrachtet): Bulletstorm (gegiftet von nem Österreicher, damits uncut ist), ein paar DLCs für Batman Arkham Origins (Cold Cold Heart, Initiation und Black Mask Challenge Pack) und Civ 5 in der Complete Edition. Civ 5 hab ich gestern Abend mal für ein paar Stunden gespielt - es macht wirklich Spaß, aber meine Partie wird wohl noch ewig dauern.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juni 2014)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Argh, ich könnte mir in den Arsch beißen (wenn ich so lange Zähne hätte): Hab mir Dishonored beim Steam Sale gekauft, weil ich nach diversen Testberichten und Videos zum neuen Thief doch sehr enttäuscht war. Nur muss ich jetzt mit Entsetzen feststellen, dass mir Dishonored DEUTLICH besser gefällt, als ich gehofft habe. Aus Vorsicht habe ich allerdings nur das Hauptspiel gekauft und nicht die GOTY Version und die DLCs sind im Vergleich so teuer, dass selbst eine GOTY Edition inkl. Hauptspiel günstiger wäre. Hätte ich doch nur gleich die GOTY Edition gekauft, so "muss" ich mir jetzt das Hauptspiel ein zweites Mal kaufen.



bei mir ähnlich.
hab mir dishonored standard vor monaten auch für 3 euro oder so gekauft. 
würde auch gern die story-dlcs noch spielen, aber die kosten -wie du ja sagst- bei steam mehr als die goty. 
das geht aus prinzip nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hab mir mal bfbc2 geleistet.
> hoffe das taugt im sp was.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es hat Witz, eine teilweise zerstörbare Umgebung und ein sehr eigenartiges Quartett. Ich fand es ganz gut, weil es ein MIlitärshooter ist (die ich normalerweise nicht sonderlich mag), der sich selbst nicht sehr ernst nimmt. Besser als COD ist es allemal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2014)

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Wolfenstein so riesig sein soll, dass man da 40 GB oder so laden muss? Weil das Spiel würde mich schon interessieren, allerdings wenn ich so viel laden müsste, das würde bei meiner Leitung zur Qual werden und ich greife doch lieber zur Retail Version irgendwann.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2014)

Also die Grafik auf der PS4 (nur von der kann ich reden) ist wirklich gut. Die Areale sind auch relativ groß. Würde ich also schon sagen. Zumal die Grafikqualität einiges an MB schluckt. Ich laß  beim Steamsale meinen PC meistens Nachts durchlaufen.  Und im Sale ist der Preis schon verlockend. Momentan liegts bei uns im Mediamarkt immer noch für 50 EUR herum. 50% niedrige ist da schon ein Wort.


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. Juni 2014)

Bei Steam steht:


> System Requirements
> Minimum:
> OS: 64-bit Windows 7/Windows 8
> Processor: Intel Core i7 or equivalent AMD
> ...


Die Größe des Downloads ist meistens etwas geringer, aber 40 GB könnte schon hinkommen.


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juni 2014)

40,2 GB zeigts bei mir an. Paßt also. Die Differenz sind wahrscheinlich u.a. die Reserve für den Spielstand der ja auch noch ein paar MB schlucken dürfte.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2014)

Ich glaub zum nächsten Steamsale nehme ich lieber Urlaub und fahre weg. Oder ich klemme den PC ab. Könnte billiger werden.


----------



## golani79 (29. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich glaub zum nächsten Steamsale nehme ich lieber Urlaub und fahre weg. Oder ich klemme den PC ab. Könnte billiger werden.



Beim nächsten Steam Sale hast so viele Spiele in deinem Backlog, dass du nix kaufen wirst 
Hab mir in den letzten Sales schon immer so gut wie gar nichts geholt, weil ich einfach noch so viele ungespielte Spiele hab - 1 max. 2 Titel warens in den letzten Sales jeweils ^^


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2014)

krass, für diese glanz-karten gibts ja richtig 'viel' geld.
hab grad eine für knapp 2 euro verkauft.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juni 2014)

Ich hab seit heut ein nerviges Problem mit meinem Inventar.
Da werden einfach nicht alle Gegenstände angezeigt, die da eigentlich drin sein müssten.


----------



## golani79 (29. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich hab seit heut ein nerviges Problem mit meinem Inventar.
> Da werden einfach nicht alle Gegenstände angezeigt, die da eigentlich drin sein müssten.



Könnte vlt. ein generelles Problem sein (evtl. Serverauslastung) - mir werden teilweise mögliche Badges nicht angezeigt, obwohl ich die Spiele habe.


----------



## SirLoveJoy (29. Juni 2014)

Um wieviel Uhr endet der sale den am 30.06 ? Wird es um 19uhr nochmal ein neues Angebot geben,oder schon nicht mehr?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juni 2014)

Heute Abend ist ja bereits Schluss. Es gibt ja bereits keine Abstimmung mehr.
Heute ab 19 Uhr gibt es dann bis morgen 19 Uhr nochmal die beliebtesten Sales, der sogenannte Encore-Tag.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie laufen die Sales an mir fast vorbei 

dieses mal 2 Käufe: Witcher 1 + 2
Weihnachts- und Herbstsale glaub gar nix 

naja was soll man machen wenn man das meiste interessante schon lange besitzt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juni 2014)

Sieht bei mir auch nicht anders aus. Aus meiner Wunschliste ist nur *Baphomets Fluch 5* im Warenkorb gelandet, und* Dishonored* konnte ich bei dem starken Kampfpreis nicht ausschlagen.
Dafür sind bei GOG drei Games dazugekommen.

Insgesamt habe ich gerade mal 20 Euro für 5 Spiele ausgegeben. Passt doch. ^^


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Insgesamt habe ich gerade mal 20 Euro für 5 Spiele ausgegeben. Passt doch. ^^



HA, 8 für 12€


----------



## TrinityBlade (29. Juni 2014)

*Bei GOG läuft übrigens bis morgen um 15 Uhr das große Finale des DRM-free Summer Sale*: Alle Tagesangebote sind noch einmal gesammelt verfügbar. Da sind einige richtig gute Deals dabei, z.B.  die *Deponia-Trilogy für umgerechnet ~8,77€*.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (29. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht was alle mit GOG haben, ich find da irgendwie nichts was mir zusagt :/


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2014)

Dafür, dass ich mir dieses Jahr eigentlich keine Spiele beim Sale kaufen wollte, bin ich mit drei neuen Spielen eigentlich ganz gut weggekommen:

- DCS: P-51D Mustang
- Far Cry Blood Dragon
- Dishonored (Ich grübel immer noch, ob ich mir jetzt noch doch noch die Story-DLCs bzw.die GOTY-Edition dazukaufen soll, bevor der Spuk vorbei ist)


----------



## golani79 (29. Juni 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was alle mit GOG haben, ich find da irgendwie nichts was mir zusagt :/



Jo, für Grafikfetischisten wirds auf gog.com ein wenig schwierig


----------



## McDrake (29. Juni 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was alle mit GOG haben, ich find da irgendwie nichts was mir zusagt :/


Ich bin dort eigentlich nur Kunde geworden, damit ich alte Games wieder finde, welche ich früher mal gespielt habe.
Dann habe ich mir Games dort gekauft, welche ich eigentlich besitze, aber es für mich günstiger (weil zeitsparender) war, da die dort 
gekauften Spiele praktisch ohne Probleme auf Win7 laufen. Dank der vorkonfigurierten DOSBox, welche gleich mitgeliefert wird.

Jetzt zum Beispiel die gesammte Wing Commander-Saga für 9.52$
Oder Bullfrog Classics mit Dungeon Kepper 2, Populus , Theme Park und vielem mehr für 9.79$


----------



## golani79 (29. Juni 2014)

Hab mir jetzt noch die Dracula Trilogy geholt - bin gespannt, wie die Spiele sind


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2014)

Ich sag mal lieber nix. Ich "hasse" Steamsale und Indies  Hab meinen Accout zum Stand vor dem Sale glatt verdoppelt. 

U.a.

FC Blood Dragon
Iam Alive
To the Moon
Child of Light
AA 3
Space Engineers
FTL
Valiant of Hearts
State of Decay
The Wolf amoung us
The Banner Saga
The Witcher 1-2
Sniper Elite 1 (dank Starforce aus dem Original) *grrrrr*
XCOM Enemy Unknown Complete
Deponia Triology
F1 2013 Classic

to be continued.....

Sch..... die Wand an.....


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Juni 2014)

Valiant hearts
Guacamelee
Magicka
Wolf among us
Walking dead season 2
Batman Arkham Origins  (was für ein Deal)
Battleblock Theatre
Dont Starve
Rock of ages
Prison architect


Ich fühle mich schlecht... aber auch gut ^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Juni 2014)

Meine Liste ist kürzer als erwartet 

Alice: Madness Returns
Betrayer
Burnout Paradise
Hotline Miami
Metal Gear Rising Revengeance
Metro: Last Light
They Bleed Pixels
Timeshift

Insgesamt ca. 30 Euro. Hatte mit schlimmerem gerechnet


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Juni 2014)

Mal schauen: 

The Witcher 1+2 (schon wieder)

The Cave

Broken Age

The Cat Lady

The Raven

und der letzte Borderlands 2 DLC


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juni 2014)

The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 2
Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
Shadowrun Returns
Hitman Absolution
Deus Ex: Human Revolution Directors Cut
Deus Ex: The Fall
LEGO Marvel Super Heroes
The Banner Saga

Das wurde am Ende dann doch wesentlich mehr, als ich eigentlich geplant hatte.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2014)

ich glaube eine der besten Listen hab ich zusammengestellt:

Neben dem grandios Kurzweiligen *Cook, Serve, Delicious*,
dem eher Mittelguten *Car Mechanic Simulator 2014*,


Spoiler



der zwar okay ist und eine ordentliche Grafik mit bringt, aber das ganze doch eher ZU sehr simplifiziert, zu repetetiv ist und eine zu schwammige Steuerung hat


dem Quartet von *Blackwell Legacy*,
*Blackwell Unbound
Blackwell Convergence* und
*Blackwell Deception* noch dazu

*The Witcher 1* und

noch vielen Dank dafür
*The Witcher 2* von der Bremse

intersant, das teuerste ist auch das "schlechteste" in der Liste


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (29. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
> The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 2
> Enslaved: Odyssey to the West
> Shadowrun Returns
> ...




Du hattest Deus ex nicht? O_o 
Shame on you, Sir!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juni 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Du hattest Deus ex nicht? O_o
> Shame on you, Sir!



Doch, ich hab mir aber fürn 5er nochmal den Directors Cut mit den DLCs geholt.


----------



## Neawoulf (29. Juni 2014)

Ein paar Tage habe ich gekämpft: "Soll ich, oder soll ich nicht?" Nachdem ich im Hauptspiel jetzt im Bordell-Level angekommen bin, habe ich mir jetzt doch noch zusätzlich die *GOTY*-Edition von *Dishonored *mit allen DLCs gekauft. In meinen Augen das mit Abstand beste Stealth-Spiel seit Thief 2! Der Grafikstil, die Atmosphäre, das Leveldesign, das Gameplay (wenn man den Questkompass ausschaltet) ... warum habe ich mit diesem Spiel so lange gewartet?? Ich weiß es nicht.



Enisra schrieb:


> *Blackwell Legacy*,
> *Blackwell Unbound
> Blackwell Convergence* und
> *Blackwell Deception* noch dazu



Daumen hoch! Diese Adventures verdienen es gespielt zu werden! Was der Macher in Sachen Story und tollen Charakteren (vor allem Joey Malone, Danke der Stimme von Abe Goldfarb) angestellt hat, ist einfach nur großartig und nur sehr selten in Computerspielen zu finden. Lagacy ist zwar ein etwas zäher Einstieg, aber ab Unbound wird es richtig, richtig gut (so gut, dass man nach Deception auch noch Epiphany spielen will  )


----------



## Enisra (29. Juni 2014)

der Test zum letzten Teil vom Marc hat mich drauf gebracht und als die halt für so nen krassen Sparpreis drin waren, hab ich mal zugeschlagen
nebst das der Retro-Look echt gut getroffen ist


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (30. Juni 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich bin dort eigentlich nur Kunde geworden, damit ich alte Games wieder finde, welche ich früher mal gespielt habe.
> Dann habe ich mir Games dort gekauft, welche ich eigentlich besitze, aber es für mich günstiger (weil zeitsparender) war, da die dort
> gekauften Spiele praktisch ohne Probleme auf Win7 laufen. Dank der vorkonfigurierten DOSBox, welche gleich mitgeliefert wird.
> 
> ...



Ist alles vor meiner Zeit, kann mit den Namen nichts anfangen, Dungeon Kepper schonmal gesehen, Populus mal bei nem Kumpel gezockt, aber ansonsten sagen mir die ganzen Games dort nicht viel ^^"


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Ist alles vor meiner Zeit, kann mit den Namen nichts anfangen, Dungeon Kepper schonmal gesehen, Populus mal bei nem Kumpel gezockt, aber ansonsten sagen mir die ganzen Games dort nicht viel ^^"



in Fachkreisen wird sowas auch Bildungslücke genannt
Mal ehrlich, das ist *kein *Grund oder würde irgendjemand sagen, dass das ein Vitaler Grund ist Star Wars nicht zu schauen weil der von 77 ist? Wie viele waren da schon gebohren und auch so Alt das die da rein durften?


----------



## McDrake (30. Juni 2014)

Hmm.

Bei Steam war das hier meine ausbeute.



XCOM: Enemy Unknown + The Bureau: XCOM Declassified
Steam-Shop

_Hab ich lange überlegt, weil ich weiss, dass das keine Spiele für zwischendurch sind. Und Zeit ist ja so rar._Sleeping DogsSteam-Shop
Ein cooles Open World Game kann man immer zum Schnäppchenpreis nehmenHow to Survive
Steam-Shop
Fand ich von der Idee her schon immer interessant.
Also rein mit Dir Batman Arkham OriginsSteam-Shop
Hab nicht viel Gutes von diesem Teil gelesen.
Aber da ich die anderen Teile liebe, konnte ich bei DEM Preis nicht widerstehen.Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
Steam-Shop
Fühle mich schon beinahe schuldig, dieses Juwel aus der Aktionsschütte zu nehmen.Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell Blacklist Standard EditionSteam-Shop
Ich hab mal die ersten Teile auf der PS2 gespielt und wollte mal wieder einen aktuellen Teil sehen.Papers, Please
Steam-Shop
Interessantes Thema. Einfach auch so ein Titel, bei dem ich immer dachte:" Das musst  du dir anschauen"The Stanley ParableSteam-Shop
Seit "Dear Esther", steh ich total auf so "kuriose" Stories.
Bon echt gespannt dauf.Shadowrun Returns Deluxe
Steam-Shop
Shadowrun... ach.. muss mal wieder ein Buch zu denm Thema lesen.State of DecaySteam-Shop
Ähnlich wie bei "How to survive": 
Aber es liegt auch hier nicht am Thema Zombie!
Tiny and Big: Grandpa's Leftovers
Steam-Shop
Ich sah das Spiel irgendwo mal und las den Spieletext.
Wollte das Spiel schon damals bissl genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, habs dann aber wieder vergessen. Jetzt MUSS ichs genauer anscheuen Gone Home
Steam-Shop
Siehe "The Stanley Parable"

Das reicht für ne Weile.
Mit den andren Games, welche ich noch nicht gespielt habe und jenen die ich bei KS schon finanziert habe, sollte das bis ca 2030 reichen.
Bis dahin werd ich mir keine Sales, weder bei GOG noch bei STEAM anschauen... ehrlich... versprochen....
Ach mit wem rede ich hier. Alles Junkies!


----------



## Enisra (30. Juni 2014)

Hellgraue Schrift auf Dunkelgrauem Hintergrund 
ich glaube irgendwo weint gerade ein Layouter 

wobei, Mikrospoiler, Unter Kurios würde ich Gone Home nicht einordnen, aber das macht das Spiel nicht schlechter


----------



## golani79 (30. Juni 2014)

Stanley Parable ist echt cool gemacht - war ziemlich spaßig


----------



## McDrake (30. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> Hellgraue Schrift auf Dunkelgrauem Hintergrund


Wie meinen??


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2014)

Skyrim
Papo & Yo
Master Reboot
Creeper World 3: Arc Eternal
Dishonored
One Way Heroics
Brothers - A Tale of Two Sons
The Wolf Among Us
Qbeh-1
BattleBlock Theater
Octodad: Dadliest Catch
NyxQuest
Prime World: Defenders
KAMI
Pretentious Game
_______________
~52 Euro

Hm, hätte gedacht, das wäre weniger wegen weniger AAA Titeln ...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> NyxQuest
> [...]


Würde ich zurückgeben. Aufgrund div. Bugs einfach nicht lösbar bzw. richtig spielbar ... 



Im Moment hab ich noch dieses Divinity: Original Sin + DLC Paket im Warenkorb ... das sind knapp 40 EUR und ich bin wirklich unschlüssig. Hab am WE gelesen, dass die Jungs entgegen der Versprechen doch nicht den kompletten Inhalt fertig stellen konnten, z.B. soll es nur zwei statt vier Begleiter geben etc.pp.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. Juni 2014)

Divinity: Original Sin ist trotzdem jeden Euro wert.
Ich freue mich schon total auf heute Abend, dass ich endlich loslegen kann.
Fast noch mehr, als auf das Deutschland-Spiel.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Würde ich zurückgeben. Aufgrund div. Bugs einfach nicht lösbar bzw. richtig spielbar ...
> 
> 
> 
> Im Moment hab ich noch dieses Divinity: Original Sin + DLC Paket im Warenkorb ... das sind knapp 40 EUR und ich bin wirklich unschlüssig. Hab am WE gelesen, dass die Jungs entgegen der Versprechen doch nicht den kompletten Inhalt fertig stellen konnten, z.B. soll es nur zwei statt vier Begleiter geben etc.pp.



Ich nehme an, Du hast die Beta noch nicht angespielt, oder? 

Falls nein, würdest Du vermutlich nicht zögern.*


* immer vorausgesetzt, dass Du RPGs generell und isometrische RPGs, die sich stark an den alten Ultima-Spielen orientieren, speziell magst.

EDIT: @Couga:

Pfeif' auf das Spiel, DOS ist viel interessanter. 
Davon abgesehen fliegen die eh spätestens am Freitag gegen Brasilien raus, also was soll's...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2014)

Sind dt. Texte vom Release an dabei? 

Sprachausgabe ist und bleibt wohl erstmal Englisch, hab ich kein Problem mit!


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sind dt. Texte vom Release an dabei?
> 
> Sprachausgabe ist und bleibt wohl erstmal Englisch, hab ich kein Problem mit!



Soweit ich weiß, ja.

Zumindest konnte man in der Beta schon vor etwa 2 Wochen auf deutsche Texte stellen (allerdings war das noch ein ziemlicher Deutsch-Englisch-Mischmasch, der aber zu Release behoben sein sollte).


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2014)

Also früher hab ich Spiele wie Ultima, Baldurs Gate etc. sehr gern gespielt ... darum reizt mich ja so ein OldSkool RPG ziemlich. Aber 40 EUR!!11eins

Bin ich Krösus?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2014)

Gekauft. Wehe ist nicht gut! Ich weiß wo du dein Fleisch kaufst Bremse!


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bin ich Krösus?



Fragte ernsthaft derjenige, der am WE Fleisch für 102 € vergrillt hat*

*nicht, dass ich da ein Problem damit hätte, im Gegenteil, aber jetzt mach *Du* mal wegen 40 Tacken keinen Aufriss. 

EDIT: Du kennst meinen Metzger? *wunder*


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2014)

In irgendeinem Thread hattest du mal erwähnt, woher du dein Fleisch beziehst ... übrigens, um hier mal mit Missverständnissen aufzuräumen: ich habe nicht 102 EUR vergrillt, sondern lediglich 40 EUR für zwei Personen.

Der Rest wurde eingefroren! 

Wobei das Bistecca alla Fiorentina mit knapp 50 EUR / Scheibe den größten Posten ausgemacht hat.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Rest wurde eingefroren!



Soso..."eingeforen". Bist Du nicht immer ein strammer Prediger dagegen gewesen? 

Ja, spricht ja nichts dagegen. Meine Eltern kaufen noch immer ganze Tiere (natürlich küchenfertig zerteilt) vom Jäger, da kommen schnell mal ein paar hundert Euro zusammen. Dafür reicht das dann auch wieder für 1-2 Jahre.

Würde ich genauso handhaben, aber für eine riesige Tiefkühltruhe fehlt mir hier einfach der Platz.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2014)

Bin ich immer noch ... ich hab es für meine Eltern eingefroren. Als mein Vater gehört hat, das ich zu diesem Fleischer fahre hat er mir gleich seine Bestellung übermittelt ... 

Wie dem auch sei, das ist hier ja nicht das Thema ... sondern der Sale! 

Wann wird D: OS eigentlich 'freigeschalten'? 17:00 Uhr haben wir Tanzkurz, danach eine Kleinigkeit essen und 22:00 Uhr ist das Deutschlandspiel ... ergo hab ich heute nur ein kleines Zeitfenster!


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2014)

ähm leute, hier gehts eigentlich um den summer sale.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wann wird D: OS eigentlich 'freigeschalten'? 17:00 Uhr haben wir Tanzkurz, danach eine Kleinigkeit essen und 22:00 Uhr ist das Deutschlandspiel ... ergo hab ich heute nur ein kleines Zeitfenster!



Genau, natürlich.

Divinity soll gegen 19:00 Uhr freigeschaltet werden, also zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem der diesjährige Summer Sale endet (hah!).


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (30. Juni 2014)

Da ich mit meinen Kumpels immer nach lustigen Coop-Spielen ausschau halte habe ich bei folgenden zugeschlagen:

Monacco (Einfach genial bei richtiger Absprache)
Garrys Mod (das werd ich noch lange feiern)
Sanctrum 2 (coole Kombi aus Ego-Shooter und Tower Deffense)
Terraria (für meinen kleinen Bruder)
Payday 2 (kann bocken, wenn mans richtig anstellt)
Nether (sieht interessant aus, will aber irgendwie nicht laufen)
FTL - Faster Then Light (einfach.. nur... süchtig machend...)

Also nix dickes, weil ich das meistze ansonsten schon gezockt habe


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Würde ich zurückgeben. Aufgrund div. Bugs einfach nicht lösbar bzw. richtig spielbar ...


Welche Bugs denn? Ich hab da mal anderthalb Level angespielt, aber kein Problem feststellen können.


----------



## fud1974 (30. Juni 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das wurde am Ende dann doch wesentlich mehr, als ich eigentlich geplant hatte.



Obiges Zitat ist der Steam Sale in einem Satz.

Jedesmal.

Dachte auch, dass ich diesmal "eigentlich" alles habe.. und dann läppert es sich doch wieder hoch auf x-Spiele zu über 60 Euro round about... 

Man kann mittlerweile gar nicht mehr sagen, dass der Pile-of-Shame auf der Festplatte liegt und nicht gespielt wird, ach was... er liegt ausgegraut - da noch uninstalliert - in der Steam-Bibliothek rum...

Kurios bei Steam-Sale: Manche Angebote gehen völlig unter, eventuell weil sie nicht "offiziell" zum Steam-Sale gehören, z.B. gerade "The Bureau: XCOM Declassified" für schlappe 3,99 Euro... also DAFÜR hole ich es mir dann doch!!

Wird auf der Startseite nirgendwo genannt wie ich das sehe.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2014)

bislang 4 käufe im sale: 

- ac: brotherhood
- ac: revelations
- papers please!
- bbfc 2

vielleicht kommt heute noch was dazu. mal schauen.


----------



## Taiwez (30. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir bis jetzt nur The Wolf Amongst Us gekauft, und habe es innerhalb von 2 Spielsitzungen bis Episode 4 durchgehabt, insgesamt 6 Stunden Spielzeit.

Nicht das das falsch verstanden wird, ich fand das Spiel von vorne bis hinten super, aber die Gesamtspielzeit kam mir doch ein wenig kurz vor..

TWD hatte ich bedeutend länger in Erinnerung, vielleicht kommt es mir aber auch nur so vor, weil ich The Wolf Amongst Us um Klassen besser fand. Kommt eigentlich noch mal die 2te Staffel von TWD ins Angebot?

Das hab ich leider verpasst. 

Ist das irgendwo einsehbar? Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Bonkic (30. Juni 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Nicht das das falsch verstanden wird, ich fand das Spiel von vorne bis hinten super, aber die Gesamtspielzeit kam mir doch ein wenig kurz vor..



bei twd (staffel 1) warens auch nur 1,5 bis 2 stunden pro episode. 



> kommt eigentlich noch mal die 2te Staffel von TWD ins Angebot?



die ist momentan wieder im angebot. bis heute abend um 7.


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich den Summer Sale _komplett_ ignorieren!  
Und jetzt hab ich doch zugeschlagen wie ein Weltmeister... wo ich doch kaum noch am PC zocke. Organ Trail und FTL habe ich mir deshalb auch lieber für's iPad geholt und gestern bis in die Puppen gespielt. Organ Trail ist für iOS aktuell etwas teurer, FTL dafür 30% vergünstigt.

Das hier ist also meine Ausbeute:


*Don't Starve - Reign of Giants *der Anfixer dieses Sales - das Hauptspiel ist einfach Klasse*Papers, Please*eines dieser Spiele die man sich mal ansehen muss*Rocksmith 2014*hatte mich schon länger gereizt - aber ob das wirklich was wird mit Gitarre?*SteamWorld Dig*der Test in der PCG machte mich neugierig, zumindest genug für kleines Geld*Telltale Collection*ich wollte doch _nur_ "Wolf among us", jetzt sind es 19 Spiele! *  *The Stanley Parable*ansehen muss*Tomb Raider ROW*hmm, eigentlich kein Grund... es läuft ja nichtmal unter MacOS*XCOM: Complete*wegen der Erweiterung und den paar DLCs*You Need A Budget 4*das brauche ich nämlich nach dem Summer Sale jetzt wirklich! 

Zum Glück habe ich den GOG Sale erst jetzt entdeckt. Ich glaube das verkneife ich mir besser... aber das Bullfrog-Paket ist schon verlockend.



* Bone: The Great Cow Race, Bone: Out From Boneville, Telltale Texas Hold ‘Em, Strong Bad's Cool Game for Attractive People: Season 1, Tales of Monkey Island Complete Pack, Sam & Max: The Devil’s Playhouse , Puzzle Agent, Poker Night at the Inventory, Back to the Future: The Game, Jurassic Park: The Game, Hector: Badge of Carnage - Full Series, Sam & Max: Season One, Sam & Max: Season Two, Puzzle Agent 2, Law & Order: Legacies, The Walking Dead, Poker Night 2, The Wolf Among Us, The Walking Dead: Season 2


----------



## Worrel (30. Juni 2014)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich noch mal die 2te Staffel von TWD ins Angebot?
> 
> Das hab ich leider verpasst.
> 
> Ist das irgendwo einsehbar? Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus!


Das gab's bisher noch nicht billiger auf Steam. Der Sale ist heute abend vorbei, billiger wird's erstmal nicht mehr (eher teurer ab 19 Uhr. )


----------



## Taiwez (30. Juni 2014)

Klasse, vielen Dank euch beiden!

Da werde ich heute Abend direkt zuschlagen.


----------



## Loosa (30. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also früher hab ich Spiele wie Ultima, Baldurs Gate etc. sehr gern gespielt ... darum reizt mich ja so ein OldSkool RPG ziemlich. Aber 40 EUR!!11eins
> 
> Bin ich Krösus?



Baldurs Gate gibt es die nächsten zwei Stunden noch bei GOG im Angebot.
Oder gleich das Dungeons & Dragons Masterset und Ultima Complete Saga.


----------



## Headbanger79 (30. Juni 2014)

Nur 2 Spiele dieses Mal, ich werd immer besser  Mein bester Kauf: Space Engineers...war eigentlich nur neugierig weil ich das Space Setting mag, und jetzt überleg ich laufend, was ich als nächstes basteln kann :-/


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Juli 2014)

So billig war noch kein Sale bisher. Nur 10 Euro für den Bioshock Infinite Seasonpass ausgegeben.

Leider habe ich vergeblich auf einen guten Deal für The Golf Club gewartet.


----------



## golani79 (1. Juli 2014)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Leider habe ich vergeblich auf einen guten Deal für The Golf Club gewartet.



Der nächste Deal kommt bestimmt 

Hätt auch auf was gehofft, was nicht gekommen ist - aber läuft eh nicht weg ^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte ja auf Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2 gehofft. Das kam gar nicht vor bzw. hatte nur eine 10% Reduzierung, oder?


----------



## golani79 (1. Juli 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auf Castlevania Lords of Shadow 2 gehofft. Das kam gar nicht vor bzw. hatte nur eine 10% Reduzierung, oder?



Genau auf das hätte ich auch gehofft 
Und ja, gabs nur 10% ermäßigt.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Juli 2014)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> So billig war noch kein Sale bisher. Nur 10 Euro für den Bioshock Infinite Seasonpass ausgegeben.


Weihnachten hat der Pass 5€ gekostet.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2014)

Bwhahahaha ... mit billig kennt sich Exar aus!  



Allerdings weiß ich jetzt schon, dass ich viele Spiele wie z.B. Grim Dawn E.A. demnächst nicht spielen werde. Aber hey, vllt. gibt es bis dahin die Releaseversion.


----------



## Exar-K (1. Juli 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bwhahahaha ... mit billig kennt sich Exar aus!


Das war jetzt auch eine ganz billige Nummer.


----------



## knarfe1000 (1. Juli 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Weihnachten hat der Pass 5€ gekostet.



War aber ein Fehler damals, oder? Egal wie, ich hab´s verpasst. 10 Euro finde ich aber sehr OK.


----------

